# Chloe Chatty Cathy Clubhouse Chatroom



## daisyrockyrosie

We all seem to be such a friendly bunch in the Chloe subforum, I know a lot of us here know some of each other on a first name basis already, but I thought it might be nice for some of us with the more obscure tpf id names to actually introduce ourselves.

I'll start.  daisyrockyrosie - or DRR - real name = JESSICA  

(daisyrockyrosie were three shar pei dogs we used to have)


----------



## von

Von= err von, short for yvonne but no one calls me that


----------



## awayfromblue

I think this is a great idea  We all have such lovely names!

(And might help us with guessing who gave us our presents for the gift exchange if they didn't leave their forum name )

I'm Mica. Qwerty234 is a screen name I never expected to have for very long as I basically just wanted to get bags authenticated - but I got caught up with visiting the forum and got more involved, and it's just too late to change it now!ush:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

bag*mad*bags= sheree


----------



## LaMissy

Cute idea.
here goes mine Lamissy = Jane


----------



## brigitte0810

Guess what, my name is BRIGITTE. You would have NEVER known that, would you!


----------



## sianii11

Likewise, Sian (that's pronounced sharn!), not very imaginative but still...


----------



## blueaspen

That is a great idea! I'm still kinda new on the forum, and have talked with some of you via private message. I can't wait to get to know everyone more (even though this place is a bad influence for me!). Mine is BlueAspen= Jessica


----------



## astrid zahra

Mine is...Astrid! Heeheehee


----------



## c00kies

c00kies = Carol  nice to meet u!


----------



## mona_danya

my Screen name is mona_danya

Mona is my name
Danya is my older daughter's name

I created this screen name when she was born almost 9 years ago....


----------



## scarcici

My real name is very difficult to know (only have a look at my signature )...Raquel.


----------



## galex101404

my name is Kayla for those of you who don't really know me


----------



## RascalCat

My name is Nat... RascalCat is my screen name after one of my cats!


----------



## Jenova

My real name is Amber

Jenova is a highly dangerous alien (referred to as 'The Crisis From the Skies') from a video game.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CKJg7BVynQs


----------



## gagaforgucci

mom passed this BEAUTIFUL NAME up (Raquel) for Heather how original! lol



scarcici said:


> My real name is very difficult to know (only have a look at my signature )...Raquel.


----------



## scarcici

gagaforgucci said:


> mom passed this BEAUTIFUL NAME (Raquel) up for Heather how original! lol


OK !
I really love this name "Heather". Has "Heather" any translation or is only a name ...? I think Raquel is like "Rachel"...


----------



## gagaforgucci

I was told its a purple blue colored flower (Irish) Then someone said its a weed! lol Yes its like it (Rachel) but its not. She liked the name for Raquel Welch! Hello, shes still HOT!! Personally I think it (Raquel) fits me much better, Heather is so common. Im kind of a rocker girl anyway. The grass is always greener on the other side! 




scarcici said:


> OK !
> I really love this name "Heather". Has "Heather" any translation or is only a name ...? I think Raquel is like "Rachel"...


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Hello~ My name is Vivian.

Most people call me Viv for short. I like it better too as Vivian sounds too formal  

I think my mother named me Vivian because of the movie Gone With The Wind.


----------



## gagaforgucci

^^ Lovely name I think its elegant! Nice to meet you VIv


----------



## scarcici

gagaforgucci said:


> I was told its a purple blue colored flower (Irish) Then someone said its a weed! lol Yes its like it (Rachel) but its not. She liked the name for Raquel Welch! Hello, shes still HOT!! Personally I think it (Raquel) fits me much better, Heather is so common. Im kind of a rocker girl anyway. The grass is always greener on the other side!


 
OMG ! Raquel Welch ! What a lady and what an icon ! 
I would like to be...but I have nothing in common with her ... only the name


----------



## gagaforgucci

I know it! See you got a HOT name the ladies in my family look like we could be related to her. My mom could be her younger sister easy. When i think of your name (Ms. Welch) is who I picture. Beautiful talented woman! I think your living up to the name flawlessly dear!



scarcici said:


> OMG ! Raquel Welch ! What a lady and what an icon !
> I would like to be...but I have nothing in common with her... only the name


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> ^^ Lovely name I think its elegant! Nice to meet you VIv


 
Thank you Heather 
It's wonderful to meet you too.  

I think Heather is a great name.  It reminds me of the 80s movie Heathers, with Winona Ryder, Shannen Doherty, and Christian Slater.


----------



## gagaforgucci

LOL Viv! See darn it, thats what everyone says! I have never even seen it! They are EVIL HEATEHRS aren't they?ush:




rx7girliegirl said:


> Thank you Heather
> It's wonderful to meet you too.
> 
> I think Heather is a great name. It reminds me of the 80s movie Heathers, with Winona Ryder, Shannen Doherty, and Christian Slater.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh we have a mixture of great names on here dont we! i love the name heather, it means  a purple flower that some think is lucky!!


----------



## mariabdc

You'll never guess mine...

I have TWO first names...

Maria is the obvious one... 
... Belén (Bethlehem) is what i am called when i am not online 
= "Mary of Bethlehem" (BTW, i love my name!)


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> LOL Viv! See darn it, thats what everyone says! I have never even seen it! They are EVIL HEATEHRS aren't they?ush:


 
Really?  You've never seen it?  Wouldn't be a bad weekend rental.  I love that movie!

You can be the GOOD Heather!


----------



## gagaforgucci

LoL! YEAH RIGHT I will have to go rent it. OMG i think i just picked up a brand new silver metallic paddy and Maybe a large front pocket sable too. Im not even going to wispering the price I paid or i might be publicly beaten!  
[ quote=rx7girliegirl;8927277]Really? You've never seen it? Wouldn't be a bad weekend rental. I love that movie!

You can be the GOOD Heather! [/quote]


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> LoL! YEAH RIGHT I will have to go rent it. OMG i think i just picked up a brand new silver metallic paddy and Maybe a large front pocket sable too. Im not even going to wispering the price I paid or i might be publicly beaten!
> [ quote=rx7girliegirl;8927277]Really? You've never seen it? Wouldn't be a bad weekend rental. I love that movie!
> 
> You can be the GOOD Heather!


[/quote]

If they ever remake the movie, you can be the newest HEATHER~ not the evil one or the popular one... but the one with the BAG addiction


----------



## gagaforgucci

LOL That doesn't sound like me at all!


----------



## Roie55

umm  :ninja:.....I'm still 'undercover' until xmas exchange is over, so will post later on. Some of you already know my name anyway, but SHHHH !!! Gotta wait for my buddy to guess!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^your so funny!!


----------



## juldoc

Hi everyone - this has to be the friendliest forum!  My name is Julia.  And I'm addicted to the Paraty.  Oops sorry, I was thinking I was at a rehab meeting.  I need it.


----------



## chodessa

Chodessa..... but my name is Leslie...


----------



## rx7girliegirl

juldoc said:


> Oops sorry, I was thinking I was at a rehab meeting.


 
(Everyone in Unison) "HELLO JULIA"


----------



## juldoc

rx7girliegirl said:


> (Everyone in Unison) "HELLO JULIA"


----------



## aimtree

Aimtree= Amy
 kind of obvious


----------



## Roie55

rx7girliegirl said:


> (Everyone in Unison) "HELLO JULIA"


----------



## pukasonqo

i've been around for a while but i a, usually reading more than anything...and mi name is liliana although most people call me just "li"


----------



## Shivadiva

Shivadiva = Christina


----------



## gagaforgucci

Hello, Julia, Amy, Li and Christina!!:tpfrox:


----------



## pukasonqo

thanks heather!! we should get a special smiley fro the chloe section!


----------



## ali w

*Ali is short for ........ Alicia! So creative, I know!!! Great thread by the way.*


----------



## muggles

muggles=Anna


----------



## Roie55

Ro (Rowe) = Rolanda


----------



## chloe.chloe

chloe.chloe = ali, short for alison. named for my favorite design house x2


----------



## gagaforgucci

That sounds cool!!!!!
Someone needs to design us a chloe smiley!!!!!Any suggestions?





pukasonqo said:


> thanks heather!! we should get a special smiley fro the chloe section!


----------



## gagaforgucci

how about something like this but with one smiley and a huge lock on the bag and of course the leather strap and key swinging lol or a smiley modeling their bag with a lock and snapping pics here and there! i wish i knew how to make these! How cute and fun!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> how about something like this but with one smiley and a huge lock on the bag and of course the leather strap and key swinging lol or a smiley modeling their bag with a lock and snapping pics here and there! i wish i knew how to make these! How cute and fun!


 
LOL great idea!  My friends always make fun of me. They're always saying I beat my bf by swinging my paddy at him when bans me from buying more bags!


----------



## llson

llson = Linda


----------



## Addy

Hi everyone!  Please note that all rules apply in this thread too. 

Happy chatting!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

well first post here! so welcome addy so lovely to see you here!


----------



## Addy

^^^ Thank you! I am thrilled to be here


----------



## belvedere_girl

Sorry to be really dense- I have done a search to see if I can find out but has Lescoy left us? I haven't been on the Chloe subforum in a while..


----------



## Addy

^^^ Lescoy is still very much a tPFer (a wonderful authenticator in the AT Chloe thread) but she is not modding Chloe


----------



## belvedere_girl

Addy said:


> ^^^ Lescoy is still very much a tPFer (a wonderful authenticator in the AT Chloe thread) but she is not modding Chloe



Excellent news- was just worried incase she had left for some reason. Glad to have you here Addy!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

hardcore:- whats that gorgeous purple bag in you avater?


----------



## muggles

Came by to say hi! 
Suprised to see you here Addy!
Where is everyone?


----------



## parson russell

*muggles*!  
See Porky has been retired for a while [hope he comes back now and then]- but approve of new avatar- made me smile....
How are you doing?  How was Mother's Day with MIL?


----------



## kdo

Hi *muggels & parson!  *G'mornin' everyone!   I had to use the sunshine smilie cuz it's going to be rainy here the next couple of days and I need some sunshine in my life.  My newly turned 4 y.o. dd is obsessed with face painting.  I suppose this is the natural precusor to makeup. *sigh*  I must confess that it IS fun having a girly tomboy.

What are you lovely girls up to today?


----------



## parson russell

Hi* kdo*! 
Am on a day off- gardening, cooking etc- all v boring, with little breaks on the internet. 
My DD was a girly tomboy too- but now is a girly girl!  Yours will be prancing around soon with your beloved bags, and into your make-up bag! 
Send your rain here- 7 weeks without now, and we NEED it!


----------



## muggles

Hey parson it is supposed to rain in England! What's up? Lots of rain here! Met someone from Derbyshire this weekend! Told him about my friend in Jersey!
H wants his son to move in with us! He is 26 and a bum!


----------



## kdo

Hi *parson!* Your "boring" sounds therapeutic.  Love those days where I feel productive.  So your girly tomboy has turned all girly, eh?  I'm not sure how I'd deal with that.  Having two older boys, she's a nice balance between two extremes.  Oh yeah, she's already into fashion, bags and shoes/boots early on.  She now gives me her opinions on my outfits and bag choices.  OT, I'm doing a rain dance for you!

*muggles, * you don't need a bum living at your house, especially not one that's 26!  Twentysomethings bums are no fun, but I get they get progressive worse the older they get.  Hopefully this young man will get some fire in his belly and get motivated.  Talk dh off that ledge.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hi Muggles - love the goat Avatar   It's raining here in Sydney too girls


----------



## pilatesworks

It's a thunderstorm in Austin, Tx!


----------



## parson russell

*kdo*-  DD has 2 older brothers too, and I think it suited them to keep her a tomboy when they were all small-  but now she is free to be a 'lady'! 

*muggles*-  NOOoooooo!  that's the last thing you need, some-one else sponging on you! 

I have raging toothache - I think it is an abscess- have an appointment at the dentist in 11 hours, but I don't think I can wait that long!!!  Am too miserable- just want the pain to stop....


----------



## muggles

parsons hope you made it to the dentist and are feeling much better!


----------



## muggles

The old goat seems to attract 20 something moocher bums!


----------



## kdo

*parson - * I hope you find relief soon!  Tooth pain is one of the worst.  Hang in there!

*morning, muggles and everyone!*


----------



## dyyong

ladies, I need some opinion, I'm eyeing my next Chloe, should I go for *BLACK* or RED?
currently ONLY have a Red Edith, i'm kind of leaning to the RED thou


----------



## kdo

Do have any black bags already? Which color best suits the 
style you're eyeing?  Will it be a different shade from your Edith?  If you're leaning toward red, go with your heart.


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> Do have any black bags already? Which color best suits the
> style you're eyeing? Will it be a different shade from your Edith? If you're leaning toward red, go with your heart.


 
i have both black & red bags, i found i tend to use black bags more often thou


----------



## frieda

goooood, friends


----------



## frieda

hugs:


----------



## belvedere_girl

bag*mad*bags said:


> hardcore:- whats that gorgeous purple bag in you avater?



Its an absoluely huge purple snakeskin Dior 61! i havent used it much what with all the rain and dull weather but come more summery weather I think she'll be out all the time!


----------



## mona_danya

dyyong said:


> ladies, I need some opinion, I'm eyeing my next Chloe, should I go for *BLACK* or RED?
> currently ONLY have a Red Edith, i'm kind of leaning to the RED thou



It depends on what style Chloe you want! Which Chloe are you thinking of getting?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Dyong - my vote will always go for black - I have only owned one red bag ever - and had difficulty co-ordinating and getting enough use out of it.  

Gorgeous looking purple Dior Hardcore_Harlot!


----------



## muggles

Good morning ladies! Hope Parsons is better?


----------



## dyyong

mona_danya said:


> It depends on what style Chloe you want! Which Chloe are you thinking of getting?


 
Silverado satchel  
I decited to go for the Black, it will be here today, crossing my fingers it's authentic


----------



## dyyong

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Dyong - my vote will always go for black - I have only owned one red bag ever - and had difficulty co-ordinating and getting enough use out of it.


 
yes, I decited go for black *J*, will be here today and crossing fingers it's authentic


----------



## kdo

*parson -* how's your tooth?  I hope everything is better.

*dyyong -* can't wait to see your Silverado.


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> *parson -* how's your tooth? I hope everything is better.
> 
> *dyyong -* can't wait to see your Silverado.


 
tracking showing is in town!!!!!!!  too bad my mail carrier won't come until late afternoon, maybe I can go  for him along his route


----------



## parson russell

kdo said:


> *parson -* how's your tooth?  I hope everything is better.
> 
> *dyyong -* can't wait to see your Silverado.



yes it has been a lot better today thank you *kdo *and *muggles*!
have got an abscess , and am to have root canal on Monday when infection is gone... can't wait- haha..... and will cost me as much as a Chloe. 
 I hate being on antibiotics, these make me a liitle nauseous.  I cannot believe one tooth can give SO much pain.

*dyyong*- am looking forward to seeing the Silverado!


----------



## dyyong

posted pictures for authentication, waiting for answer 
look good to myself as I compare to Edith but....... need confirmation assurance


----------



## dragonette

ouch, *parson*! I hope you feel better soon!   

*dyyong*, long time no see!


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> ouch, *parson*! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> *dyyong*, long time no see!


 
Hello *dragonette*!!!!!! yes, long time no *see*!!! I took some detour trying out other brands and still come back to Chloe


----------



## dragonette

I'm still hopelessly stuck on Chloe paddies!  Can't to see your new bag!


----------



## dyyong

I keep rounding in circle, unfortunately the last Chloe I bought is fake 
currently I only have Ms. Edith 
so the  are on again


----------



## kdo

Oh, no, dyyong, sorry to hear that.  I hope that you're able to return it.  I guess your hunt continues...


----------



## dragonette

Awww... Sorry to hear that! I hope you can return it without any problems...

Well, part of the fun is the hunt, I reckon!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Dragonette!


----------



## Addy

muggles said:


> Came by to say hi!
> Suprised to see you here Addy!
> Where is everyone?



Hiya muggles! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> Oh, no, dyyong, sorry to hear that. I hope that you're able to return it. I guess your hunt continues...


 


dragonette said:


> Awww... Sorry to hear that! I hope you can return it without any problems...
> 
> Well, part of the fun is the hunt, I reckon!


 
Thank you *kdo*, *dragonette*;
seller wasn't cooperate at first, but now he's willing to accept return with partial refund, WTH????   so, I am trying not to frust out on this as he's burning his own bridge selling on evilbay especially he's new with few feedback.   i will get my money back only matter of time.


----------



## dragonette

Hi *Leslie*! 

*dyyong*, seller is being very silly not to cooperate! Well, Paypal won't side him with a fake bag anyway!


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> Hi *Leslie*!
> 
> *dyyong*, seller is being very silly not to cooperate! Well, Paypal won't side him with a fake bag anyway!


 
last night seller finally agreed with return with full refund, fake bag are on her way back to the seller. now the  begin


----------



## kdo

Phew, what a relief.  The search is half the fun...good luck!

Hi *dragonette and everyone!*


----------



## muggles

*Hello! Everyone has left it seems!*


----------



## kdo

Oh, dear...we're trying, *muggles!*  Well we have Memorial Day weekend coming up so I wonder if people are gearing up for that, or busy with the Nordy / Saks / Chloe sales.  One of my bf just bought the small Mavis in bark today and I'm so excited for her!  Me, I've been busy with shoes lately.  I. Must. Stop.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everyone! 
I was at Nords today and did some major damage.....


----------



## parson russell

pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was at Nords today and did some major damage.....


Hmmmm....
Can we see the major damage!!!


----------



## kdo

Can't wait to see the evidence!  The suspense is killing me!



pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was at Nords today and did some major damage.....


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohhhh, The big things I got were a gorgy Elizabeth and James Light Grey Blazer, a Vince Boyfriend Blazer, and a Missoni dress.....and lots of tops that add up to major damage......
( not one bag tho ! )
I will post pics this week-end!


----------



## kdo

Can't wait, *Leslie!*  Sounds like you had quite fun!  I need more clothes, too.  Just got 3 pairs of shoes.


----------



## muggles

Hello girls! Muggles is here at her boring old job!


----------



## kdo

Hey *muggles!*  What job are you working these days?  I guess it's a neccessary evil to support your bag habit!


----------



## chloe-babe

Just got back from the SATC movie, where an amazing Chloe Paddington took pride of place in Carries walk-in 

Do you think this is gonna start another craze? I better work on some bicep curls if so to lift it !!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I hope the paddy continues in longevity I have one - and will be using her regardless 
I'm going to see SATC next weekend - looking forward to it!


----------



## dyyong

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND LADIES 

*Leslie*; those are good damage  you need them to go with your bags


----------



## BagsR4Me

I don't know if this is the correct place to post this, but I am so annoyed right now and I just need to vent!!! UGH!! 

Okay, this is what happened. I noticed that Yoogi's Closet had a Chloe bag on their site for a couple of days that was showing up as unavailable. Usually, I've noticed that when their bags sell, they are quick to take them off of their site. So I figured since it's been a few days and the bag is still up on their site, maybe I can inquire about it.

So I sent them an email yesterday asking about the bag, and I indicated that I had seen it on their site for a few days and was wondering if it was still available. I *SPECIFICALLY* mentioned that if it is available, I would buy it. I checked their site last night (can't remember what time, but it was pretty late) and the bag was still showing as unavailable.

Well, I check my emails today and I see a response from Yoogi's Closet stating that the bag is still available and if I had any other questions, I should contact them. The reason the bag was showing as unavailable was because of some quantity error, but the bag was definitely available.

So I email them again (today) and ask them what do I need to do to buy it since now I don't see it on their site anymore... Well, lo and behold, I get a response back stating that the bag sold sometime last night!!! *WTF!!!!* 

Did I not say that I wanted to buy that bag???!!!!!! I thought that they would, at least, give me the courtesy of having 1st dibs on the bag since I did inquire about it and told them that I wanted to purchase it. What's up with that???

UGH!! I am SO upset!!!! 

Okay, sorry if I'm rambling. I don't know if anyone has had an experience like this. And I don't know what their policy is regarding re-posting bags or whatever, but I would think that if someone is inquiring about a particular bag then they would have an opportunity to buy it.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Awwww, I am so sorry! 
I have bought bags from them in the past, but none that were showing as unavailable, so I have no experience to share about what happened to you.
But YES, I do agree that you should have had first dibs, that they should have taken down the listing immediately and reserved the bag for you! 
That is inexcusable, and I understand how disappointed and angry you must feel, since you thought you would be able to purchase that bag! 
So sorry!


----------



## BagsR4Me

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^Awwww, I am so sorry!
> I have bought bags from them in the past, but none that were showing as unavailable, so I have no experience to share about what happened to you.
> But YES, I do agree that you should have had first dibs, that they should have taken down the listing immediately and reserved the bag for you!
> That is inexcusable, and I understand how disappointed and angry you must feel, since you thought you would be able to purchase that bag!
> So sorry!



Thank you, *Leslie*, for understanding and for the support.  I'm still so bummed about it. It's really annoying. I don't understand why they would re-post it instead of just allowing me to buy it since I had already mentioned that I would. It just doesn't make any sense. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## chloe-babe

^ aww so sorry for you. The only way to get over it, is to think that this bag just wasnt for you (I like to imagine them as damaged or dissapointing leather if you had received it ) otherwise you just upset yourself!

An even better bag is just around the corner for you


----------



## BagsR4Me

chloe-babe said:


> ^ aww so sorry for you. The only way to get over it, is to think that this bag just wasnt for you (I like to imagine them as damaged or dissapointing leather if you had received it ) otherwise you just upset yourself!
> 
> An even better bag is just around the corner for you




Thank you so much, *chloe-babe*!  Ha, ha! Yeah, I know what you mean. I've been telling myself that this just wasn't meant to be. Oh well. I'm sure something else (that I will absolutely love) will pop up. Thank you.


----------



## mb597

Could someone please tell me if this is fake 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538818851#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## kdo

Aw, I'm so sorry this happened to you, *bagsR4me.*  They should have given you first dibs since you specifically indicated that you'd wish to buy it.  I hope you will find another soon.


----------



## BagsR4Me

kdo said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry this happened to you, *bagsR4me.* They should have given you first dibs since you specifically indicated that you'd wish to buy it. I hope you will find another soon.


 

Thank you so much, *kdo*!  I'm sure something else will come along.


----------



## dyyong

girls, I don't want to start a new thread as I know somewhere in Chloe Forum must be one, just wonder how Bay Patent Owner taking care/protecting their bags?


----------



## kdo

dyyong - here's the thread for your post.  You may want to do a search first in case there are already helpful tips available.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-re...-treat-your-chloe-227889-18.html#post15532628


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> dyyong - here's the thread for your post. You may want to do a search first in case there are already helpful tips available.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-re...-treat-your-chloe-227889-18.html#post15532628


 

thanks *kdo*


----------



## MissEvil

I can get the paraty in rock on sale. Should I go for it? I am totally loving the colour rock. It even matches my nailpolish! But I already own one paraty in black so I feel unsure if I should have one more. Plus I want to get a Marcie for fall.


----------



## kdo

Oh yes, get the paraty! I already have one too and would love a second.  Rock is fantastic!  But if you've only budgeted for one additional bag through fall, then maybe diversify and get the marcie.


----------



## MissEvil

I am alright finacially so I could still get a Marcie. It is surprising that I have actually found the parary in rock on sale. I mean that colour is fantastic. I'll make up my mind tomorrow about it. I dont actually own a bag in the rock colour which sort of adds to me wanting it. It seems to match with everything. I had purple clothes on and it looked amazing with the rock colour.


----------



## kdo

Oooh, can't wait to see your Rock Paraty, *MissEvil!*


----------



## Bella_Figura

Hi, I am mainly a lurker on the Chloe thread, but I have a question and dont want to start a new thread. Or do you think I should have on the main Chloe forum?

I am lusting after a Marcie, and have whittled down my choices to Ash or Ocean (I think  ).
Are these colours quite alike, as its really hard to gauge them from pics.
I think I prefer the Ocean, but am thinking it may be a bit too blue.
Could I have your thoughts please. TIA
oh, I also have a Brick Paraty, which I adore and class as a perfect neutral and wear all year round and would love my Marcie to be as versatile .


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Raz said:


> Hi, I am mainly a lurker on the Chloe thread, but I have a question and dont want to start a new thread. Or do you think I should have on the main Chloe forum?
> 
> I am lusting after a Marcie, and have whittled down my choices to Ash or Ocean (I think ).
> Are these colours quite alike, as its really hard to gauge them from pics.
> I think I prefer the Ocean, but am thinking it may be a bit too blue.
> Could I have your thoughts please. TIA
> oh, I also have a Brick Paraty, which I adore and class as a perfect neutral and wear all year round and would love my Marcie to be as versatile .


 
Ocean is a very pretty blue - but yes blue doesn't always go with everything.  I'm unfamiliar with ask - but if it's a grey or taupe/neutral - I'd go with that one - Chloe is great with their inbetween colors as they can are extremely versatile.


----------



## kdo

*RAZ - * I just saw pics of Ash in the other thread and I think it's much more versatile than ocean, although it's also beautiful.  Ash is beautiful and has depth.  It'll be a nice compliment to your brick paraty.  Go for it!


----------



## Bella_Figura

Thank you kdo and daisyrockyrosie, I think that you are right, Ash will be a great colour to use all year, and  its gorgeous!


----------



## MissEvil

I have become a Chloe nerd I actually recognise the desginer colour on lots of bags now. Today I was in the shop that carries Chloe where I live because they have a sale(I bought something ) and while I was looking around the SA got out a bag and said "we have that bag in this colour as well" to which I replied "ah rosewood"


----------



## llson

MissEvil said:


> I have become a Chloe nerd I actually recognise the desginer colour on lots of bags now. Today I was in the shop that carries Chloe where I live because they have a sale(I bought something ) and while I was looking around the SA got out a bag and said "we have that bag in this colour as well" to which I replied "ah rosewood"




Fess up, what did you get, better yet, we need pics..


----------



## MissEvil




----------



## kdo

Gorgeous Old Pink, MissEvil!!!!!


----------



## MissEvil

It is not actually old pink. I guess it looks like that with camera. It is rock. I love it so much so I went home and switched to this bag. It looks gorgeus cross-body even if the strap is not so long. I will take pics of that.


----------



## kitcat

congrats MissEvil!  I look forward to seeing your reveal.


----------



## kdo

Oh, it totally looks like my Old Pink.  Rock is fabulous -- I can see why you'd want to go home to switch into that bag!  Congrats!


----------



## madforchloe

MissEvil said:


>



This is an AMAZING color of the Rock Paraty!  I have never seen a Rock that looked like this!  Just beautiful and I think I need to have one....this looks like a grey/lilac version of Old Pink....

*MissEvil* would you say it has a bit of a lilac/violet undertones, as it appears in the photo? Or is it more of a true grey/rock color?

Chloe needs to stop it already with the most amazing neutrals....


----------



## MissEvil

If you look at the bag it looks grey like the rock colour normally does but it might have lilac undertones. I was wearing a purple cardigan when I bought it and it looked so amazing with that cardigan so I had to get it.  It somehow just makes the bag even more beautiful when you wear it with purple. Maybe a picture of it with purple to show how stunning the bag is next to purple..


----------



## angelsandsome

Very pretty color. Is it the small or large sized paraty?


----------



## paisley*

omg i jus had to share with the only ppl who will get it.. i won a prune paddy last night on ebay!! it will match with my wallet perfectly im soo excited !!


----------



## kdo

Woo-hoo, *paisley**, congrats!!!!!  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## madforchloe

paisley* said:


> omg i jus had to share with the only ppl who will get it.. i won a prune paddy last night on ebay!! it will match with my wallet perfectly im soo excited !!




Congrats!  Sounds beautiful!!


----------



## melovepurse

Just saw this Marcie at my local Nordstrom - its so gorgeous in person!  

Trying to figure out how many bags I need to sell to afford its steep price tag!! I am also coveting the medium Black Paraty or even a Black large Marcie.  If only I had buckets of money!!


----------



## kdo

Ah that's the gunmetal, right? It IS stunning in person.  Yes, buckets of money would be good!


----------



## melovepurse

yes, its' the gunmetal. I think I could swing it if I can sell two Miu Mius..!  In person, its just gorgeous!


----------



## dyyong

THAT Marcie is 
hello ladies, haven't posted lately, I am dying but waiting patiently for my due date in early september, the hot humid summer weather is making me weak weak weak and want my baby to "pop" out   only another 73 days to go


----------



## kdo

When's your due date, dyyong?  Maybe you'll have your baby on my bday. Best to stay in the AC.  How far apart will your two kids be?


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> When's your due date, dyyong? Maybe you'll have your baby on my bday. Best to stay in the AC. How far apart will your two kids be?


 
i LIVE on AC 24/7, except today was really cozy & nice and have all my windows and door open 
I have a 5 years old and a 3 years old, both girls, and this #3 is also girl, which my dreams come true, I LOVE GIRLS   I can share my bags with them 
when is your b'day?


----------



## paisley*

woo how lucky am i my seller of prune paddy didint live far from me so i went there and picked the bag up this morn !! excitement


----------



## paisley*

dyyong said:


> i LIVE on AC 24/7, except today was really cozy & nice and have all my windows and door open
> I have a 5 years old and a 3 years old, both girls, and this #3 is also girl, which my dreams come true, I LOVE GIRLS  I can share my bags with them
> when is your b'day?


  *dyyong* thats so nice to hear, my sister and i are 2 years apart and have always been the best of friends  congrats on ur 3rd too


----------



## dyyong

paisley* said:


> *dyyong* thats so nice to hear, my sister and i are 2 years apart and have always been the best of friends  congrats on ur 3rd too


 
Thank you *paisley*, yes, both DD are so close to each other and when they play/laugh/hugs/giggling those are the moment priceless 
sometimes I even love to hear their argument and it's just soooooooo funny


----------



## MissEvil

Has it gone wrong when I was dreaming last night about shopping for designer bags?


----------



## llson

melovepurse said:


> Just saw this Marcie at my local Nordstrom - its so gorgeous in person!
> 
> Trying to figure out how many bags I need to sell to afford its steep price tag!! I am also coveting the medium Black Paraty or even a Black large Marcie.  If only I had buckets of money!!



This bag is stunning!!


----------



## mariabdc

What a beautiful Marcie?

Hey, how's life? I am back!


----------



## parson russell

Maria!  You have been mia for ages
What have you been up to?


----------



## kdo

Yes, do tell, Maria!  *waves*  Hope you've been well and enjoying life.


----------



## mariabdc

Spain Spain Spain! 


Hello my friends!
I've been revising for some exams... I did well in some of them... I need to pass in order to get a temporary job as a teacher in a state-owned Secondary School... There were 1,100 applicants for 92 jobs!
I havent had time to think about bags... havent even worn most of them for several months...


----------



## kdo

YES, I'm cheering for SPAIN too!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with your studies and exams!


----------



## mona_danya

OMG, I'm soooo excited for Spain...I'll be watching the game from Orlando!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Our household was cheering for USA, Argentina & Australia - since they'll all been picked off one by one - we're happy to go for Spain now - GO SPAIN !!!!


----------



## brigitte0810

I'm not...http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/blah.gif


----------



## Sorrel

I am so excited! I have just got my first new chloe bag. She is a large Marcie Hobo in black, she is next to me on the seat and I can't take my eyes off her. Just gorgeous!  

Sorry about the gushing but I think you will understand.


----------



## kdo

Sorrrrryy, brigitte!  Germany played terrifically through out.  You should be very proud of them. 



brigitte0810 said:


> I'm not...http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/blah.gif


----------



## kdo

*Sorrel *- Congratulations!!  Isn't the design and leather fabulous?!



Sorrel said:


> I am so excited! I have just got my first new chloe bag. She is a large Marcie Hobo in black, she is next to me on the seat and I can't take my eyes off her. Just gorgeous!
> 
> Sorry about the gushing but I think you will understand.


----------



## mariabdc

Spain!


----------



## muggles

?He ladies! Long time! How is everyone ?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

muggles said:


> ?He ladies! Long time! How is everyone ?


 
Hey Muggles - where've you been - we've missed you!!! It's been quiet here lately


----------



## llson

Hi Muggles!!  Great to hear from you.


----------



## mona_danya

Hey everyone...I guess everyone's been busy this summer!


----------



## kroquet

I am new here and have been checking some of the great reference threads and wonder if ya'll can help a newbie out.    I am drooling over the pics of the whiskey Edith which I guess can no longer be found and am also looking at a old pink Paraty flat on ebay.    I would love some feedback on both bags.   Thanks!!!


----------



## llson

Hi there* Kroquet* and welcome to Chloe.
As a previous owner of a Whiskey Edith, I will say that it is a great color for a great bag-- probably the best for Edith.  Your best bet for finding one is probably E-bay, or you might try the outlets.  I had 3 Edith's at one time, now only a black one, which I love (and probably should have kept the whiskey).  I also have an Old Pink Paraty and the color is beautiful and unusual.  It's a great color.  The Edith is the heavier of the two, but Edith is a very sturdy bag.   I think the Paraty is a classic, Old Pink is very hard to find and much desired.

Good luck in your search.  Chloe's are so addicting.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks for the warm welcome.    Do you think the Paraty flat is a good choice?    I do like the fack that it has the double handles and a shoulder strap.   A huge plus in my book.    I am thinking the P flat will make a good silhouette and not be too bulky and still hold a lot.



Oh and hey Maria!!!!    So glad Spain won!


----------



## mona_danya

The whiskey Edith is a true Chloe classic and the best colour IMHO...I have a classic whiskey edith and cannot let it go....

The Paraty is such a great bag as well and very user friendly...

You can't go wrong with either....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey all-not new to Chloe, but new to the chat...  Hi there!

So- what do we all think of the Darla?  I am LOVING it....want it in the beige.  Has anyone seen the color?

I like the Paraty Flat- Kroquet.  My only fear is that it may be too flat...did you get the depth?


----------



## mona_danya

I love the darla and definitely have it on my wish list!


----------



## llson

Darla's on my list too.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^When are you getting yours?  Saks is getting it in Whiskey or Chestnut..


----------



## kroquet

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey all-not new to Chloe, but new to the chat... Hi there!
> 
> So- what do we all think of the Darla? I am LOVING it....want it in the beige. Has anyone seen the color?
> 
> I like the Paraty Flat- Kroquet. My only fear is that it may be too flat...did you get the depth?


 

Thanks for that, but I think that the less bulk I add to MY silhouette, the better.   LOL       So, the old pink, is it a color that gos with evrything?   I wonder if it is too similar to my elephant BV bag.    I just love the fact that the paraty can be shoulder or hand carry.    Of course, after looking at the whiskey Edith, I may have to be on the lookout for one with the shoulder strap.
 Thanks for the info, ya'll are very nice!!!


----------



## llson

Old Pink is a great color, works well with most colors and I would consider it a neutral.  Even though it is a great neutral color, I don't think there is another color like it, however, I'm not familiar with the BV elephant.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Kroquet- it may be a little similar to the Elephant....but I think it is a little lighter....it is a great color-old pink that is...though so is the Elephant.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi to all my Chloe friends, I have been MIA for a while and just wanted to say I was thinking of y'all and hope all is well in your world(s)!
Xxxxx


----------



## kdo

Hi, *Leslie!!* *big wave*


----------



## mariabdc

Nice to see you here, Kroquet!

Hey, I am back - again. How's life? I have been quite busy with exams and life. Besides, running has taken over my life and am not very interested in bags at the moment - good for my bank account!

Have a great day ahead, gals!


----------



## dyyong

I am back too ladies!! getting so close to my due date I am actually getting nervous even this is my 3rd!! :sweatdrops:
I hope everyone is doing well in this SUPER DUPER HOT SUMMER SEASON


----------



## jenniekay

Hi Ladies....I live in a hole and just discovered I LOVE CHLOE BAGS!!!!!  OMG

I am trying to purchase my first, very torn about which style I want, any opinions?  I love the Ellen, Edith, Paddington, Silverado...and the older Camera bag.  Need a good one for everyday use.....thanks


----------



## dyyong

jenniekay said:


> Hi Ladies....I live in a hole and just discovered I LOVE CHLOE BAGS!!!!! OMG
> 
> I am trying to purchase my first, very torn about which style I want, any opinions? I love the Ellen, Edith, Paddington, Silverado...and the older Camera bag. Need a good one for everyday use.....thanks


 

hi *jenniekay*, welcome to Chloe 
it depends on what style do you prefer, hobo? satchel? tote? messenger? and how you usually dress, dress up? dress down? Chloe have such a huge collection and colors to choose from, and I personally think most of them can be dress up or down and easy to match.
JMHO


----------



## jenniekay

I'm mostly a jeans and t shirt kind of girl...I'm home with my kids all day...so handheld bags are the worst choice for me (edith I guess) and shoulders and messengers are the best


----------



## dyyong

jenniekay said:


> I'm mostly a jeans and t shirt kind of girl...I'm home with my kids all day...so handheld bags are the worst choice for me (edith I guess) and shoulders and messengers are the best


 
I am also stay at home mom with a 5 & 3 years old and 3rd one on the way, Edith are the CLASSIC of Chloe, there are some Edith come with detachable strap, there are also Edith which is made from Leather and Linen if the weight is a concern. I started my Chloe with Edith as a matter of fact, sold it because of the weight and REBUY it because I simplye adore the style, I still don't use it often thou 
Generally Chloe bags are on the heavy sides because of the thick yummy leather, I tried Saskia and Betty unfortunately both didn't workout for me, Paddington love love love the style hate hate hate the weight.
Browse http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/your-chloe-in-action-77140.html 
OR 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/
for in Action shots or style reference, Good Luck searching your Chloe!


----------



## kdo

Two bags I find easy to use with the lifestyle involving kids: Paraty and Marcie.  Both are lightweight and very functional.


----------



## dyyong

ITA, Paraty is my NEXT addition


----------



## Awwgeez

Hi Dy! I see you left us MJ gals for Chloe! =) I want a Marcie satchel too! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## dyyong

Awwgeez said:


> Hi Dy! I see you left us MJ gals for Chloe! =) I want a Marcie satchel too!
> 
> How are you feeling?




hi girl! how are you! 
Marcie is GORGEOUS, but I'm going for 
Paraty first 
I'm feeling OK, couple more weeks to go and I'm FREE, well, at lease I can have my body back


----------



## kroquet

Is the  Edith satchel really heavy to the point of being uncomfortable?    I want one so bad and have found one is whisky with the shoulder strap.    I love the look and the pocket in the front and have some boots that are perfect for it.    Please give me a little nudge.



Oh and is it suitable for a 50 yr old??   I tend to go very casual, ie Chanel would look crazy on me.


----------



## kdo

First of all, the Edith is certainly suitable for a 50 yr old -- it is timeless.  I have a bowler and it's surprisingly light.  Having a shoulder strap is definitely a plus.  Well, if you already have a pair of boots to match then you MUST get the Edith!  What are you waiting for, girl?!  There was a picture posted recently, maybe in the Chloe in Action thread, of a smooshy Whiskey Edith, which surprised me.  The leather gets better with age, I tell you!  Keep us posted.



kroquet said:


> Is the Edith satchel really heavy to the point of being uncomfortable? I want one so bad and have found one is whisky with the shoulder strap. I love the look and the pocket in the front and have some boots that are perfect for it. Please give me a little nudge.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and is it suitable for a 50 yr old?? I tend to go very casual, ie Chanel would look crazy on me.


----------



## dyyong

Edith IS CLASSIC!!! I sold mine and regret eversince!! end result? bought another one LOL
I personally think Edith looks good with casual wear, especially with denim 
GO FOR IT girl


----------



## llson

kroquet said:


> Is the  Edith satchel really heavy to the point of being uncomfortable?    I want one so bad and have found one is whisky with the shoulder strap.    I love the look and the pocket in the front and have some boots that are perfect for it.    Please give me a little nudge.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and is it suitable for a 50 yr old??   I tend to go very casual, ie Chanel would look crazy on me.



Edith works for all- it's a classic that looks great on anyone.  I regret selling my whiskey, but at least still have my black one.  Think it's going to be a rainy day here in FL, she's so durable, think I'll carry her today.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks ladies!!  Still thinking.....


----------



## dyyong

hi Ladies, I was googled around Chloe Forum for bag sizes, I wonder was there ever a thread made for Chloe's designs?


----------



## jenniekay

excited....first Chloe coming in the mail today!!!!!.....and another next week


----------



## dyyong

jenniekay said:


> excited....first Chloe coming in the mail today!!!!!.....and another next week



CONGRATS!! what did you get(s)?


----------



## jenniekay

I got some smaller starter bags   A chloe ellen tote (I think that's what it was called)....denim bag with some chunky zipper pulls on the front and one of the older bracelet bags, because I thought that was a nice keeper piece.

I want an edith next I think, but I have to save some money....I was able to buy the other from selling some of my purses on ebay


----------



## dyyong

jenniekay said:


> I got some smaller starter bags   A chloe ellen tote (I think that's what it was called)....denim bag with some chunky zipper pulls on the front and one of the older bracelet bags, because I thought that was a nice keeper piece.
> 
> I want an edith next I think, but I have to save some money....I was able to buy the other from selling some of my purses on ebay



Great choices!! 
you will not regret with Edith 
Congratualation again!!


----------



## Chloé75

btw...wasn't here for some time...where are all the Chloé-girls gone? Hopefully just the holidays....


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi there! 
I was away for a long time but now I am back......


----------



## scarcici

Hi ladies!!!!!
Here after some months!!!!!!
Very, very busy now...with my little treasure, Ane.....She is only six months old...but she seems to love my Chloes...She uses to look at Paraty..and to try to catch it..LOL!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Raquel! 
Great to see you back here, and hope you are well! 
Sooo, now who is Ane? !


----------



## scarcici

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Raquel!
> Great to see you back here, and hope you are well!
> Sooo, now who is Ane? !


 
Pilates..have a look in Facebook..my  photo albums......


----------



## kdo

Hey *chloe75, Leslie & Raquel!*  I'm still here...it's been quite here but I'm sure the girls are busy with summer...

Yes, *Raquel,* who is Ane??


----------



## dyyong

hello ladies!!
Glad to "see" you all  
I'm busy preparing for our new family addition, the hot weather is giving me little break start "cooling" down by a notch


----------



## kdo

*dyyong -* hang in there, you're almost there!


----------



## kitcat

yes dyyong.  you're almost there!


----------



## dyyong

THANKS KDO & kitcat


----------



## angelsandsome

Ane is her precious GORGEOUS little baby girl You must go and see her pic's she will def be a little fashionista


----------



## parson russell

angelsandsome said:


> Ane is her precious GORGEOUS little baby girl You must go and see her pic's she will def be a little fashionista



ITA!!  She is such a sweet baby!


----------



## pukasonqo

still around...haven't bought a bag in yonks so i sort of feel a bit superfluous here at the forum!
congrats raquel for the safe arrival of the cutest little thing! i don't know how you managed but i think she looks like me!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Raquel, she is beautiful! 
Congrats Mama!


----------



## MissEvil

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## mariabdc

Congratulations, Raquel...

I've been too busy with my running to pay any attention to bags... Good for my savings account! 

How's life, everyone???


----------



## dyyong

NO ONE has been here since SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!! where's all Chloe's girl????? :tumbleweed:
just want to come in to yell I FINALLY GOT MY PARATY!!!!!!!! (just paid didn't get her yet, but should be here this week)
anyhow, hopes everyone staying warm in this cold cold winter, and have a great holiday soon.


----------



## dyyong

:tumbleweed:?????

got my large paraty!!!!!! went to SAKS this morning for X'mas shopping and saw MARCIE Satchel (both sizes) IRL, so glad I did because it didn't work for me  but good for my wallet thou


----------



## dyyong

Santa Claus is coming to town


----------



## kdo

*dyyong -* what paraty did you get??  Is Christmas coming early??  Going to check if there's a reveal thread.............


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> *dyyong -* what paraty did you get??  Is Christmas coming early??  Going to check if there's a reveal thread.............



 I didn't do any reveal, I got a large Choco Paraty last week, suppose today is Edith but she's going back because of SNAD :cry:


----------



## kdo

Aw sorry a out your Edith...please do a reveal of your Chico paraty when you get the chance.  Congrats on an awesome bag!


----------



## dyyong

Thank You kdo, now I want a medium paraty 

I will keep on my :ninja: &  for THE Edith


----------



## bag*mad*bags

hey everyone have just popped in and my gosh its way to quiet here!!!


----------



## Chloé75

yes...it is...I'm missing all the Chloé-Girls...


----------



## dyyong

I'm here, busy :ninja:


----------



## namie

Was at Resort World Sentosa for the last two days. Saw the watches that I have been dreaming of and tried them on (in case husband won something big at the casino). 

But sad to say, he didn't. I should now save up for a watch. Which one do you girls think is the nicest?


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

namie said:


> Was at Resort World Sentosa for the last two days. Saw the watches that I have been dreaming of and tried them on (in case husband won something big at the casino).
> 
> But sad to say, he didn't. I should now save up for a watch. Which one do you girls think is the nicest?



I like the ones on the first and third picture


----------



## namie

:bump: I am reading all the past postings when I come across this thread. I thought this is nice so bumping it up again.

Hwey Fang here.


----------



## dyyong

nice bumping 
I just saw Santa


----------



## JessieRose

Okay, does anyone like the Saskia? It doesn't seem to be a popular style (I am okay with that, just curious why), but I just bought the cherry red one and I love the shape, pockets, color and lucite handles!!! It has become one of my favorite pieces next to my Chanel vintage Jumbo in black lambskin and my Fendi blueberry Spy.


----------



## llson

I have a large black Saskia and love it.


----------



## kdo

I LOVE my studded Saskia so much!


----------



## JessieRose

kdo said:


> I LOVE my studded Saskia so much!



You have a studded one? Which color? I saw the gray one on ebay and it is TDF!! I was thinking about getting that one too!! I love how the handle is metal, I love it!!!


----------



## JessieRose

llson said:


> I have a large black Saskia and love it.



Classic!! I didn't even think about black!! So pretty! I want one in every color!!!


----------



## kdo

I have the brown one and the leather is TDF!!  I, too, love the metal handles.  I just love this bag to pieces.



JessieRose said:


> You have a studded one? Which color? I saw the gray one on ebay and it is TDF!! I was thinking about getting that one too!! I love how the handle is metal, I love it!!!


----------



## kdo

Hey, *Namie,* I missed your post on watches. In case you're still interested, I like the third one, then fourth.

*dyyong -* did I miss what Santa brought you?


----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


> Hey, *Namie,* I missed your post on watches. In case you're still interested, I like the third one, then fourth.
> 
> *dyyong -* did I miss what Santa brought you?



Santa brought me a Bay and other cheats


----------



## kdo

^Congrats!! Did I miss your reveal somewhere, dyyong?


----------



## dyyong

^Thank you!! I'm too lazy to do reveal


----------



## JessieRose

dyyong said:


> ^Thank you!! I'm too lazy to do reveal



I wanna say get to it!! Of course, I am the same way! Lmao. I wanna see tho!!!


----------



## dyyong

JessieRose said:


> I wanna say get to it!! Of course, I am the same way! Lmao. I wanna see tho!!!



I'm still lazy


----------



## JessieRose

dyyong said:


> I'm still lazy



Yeah...me too!


----------



## dyyong

JessieRose said:


> Yeah...me too!


----------



## baglover90

ADVICE PLEASE: I'm considering a natural python Silverado...is it worth it? Will all the scales left one day??


----------



## kdo

^ What do you mean about the scales?


----------



## baglover90

I saw a gently used natural python silverado and the description said a few scales have lifted...I wonder if that happens naturally, over time, or perhaps it just had a fall on the wrong spot?? thanks for your response!!


----------



## JessieRose

Yeah, someone mentioned to me that python is high maintenance and it is important to store it properly. I think the scales can shed or flake.  Now I  am scared to even consider exotics. I mean, I already am paranoid about my lambskin Chanels.


----------



## baglover90

JessieRose said:


> Yeah, someone mentioned to me that python is high maintenance and it is important to store it properly. I think the scales can shed or flake.  Now I am scared to even consider exotics. I mean, I already am paranoid about my lambskin Chanels.


 

noo!!!I liked it soooo much! and yes, lambskin is yummy but too fragile (caviar is my fav). Thanks for the response, I'm going to invest in something else.lol. perhaps chanel...lol


----------



## cxp11

Hi all, I am new to this forum & to designer purse world in general, and I would really appreciate some advice from you seasoned shoppers --

I am mildly obsessed with the leather of the Chloe Darla in burgundy, but I am not 1000% sold on the shape and the handle.  This will be my first bag over $1000 so I'm being a bit picky before I can pull the trigger.  Can anyone tell me if Chloe has used this color/finish in other bags, or recommend a close match in another brand?  Thanks so much, I've learned so much from this site already!


----------



## wildorchids

Hi all! Just dropping by - hope all is well!


----------



## babybluegirl

sigh. i've been seeing so many good chloe deals popping up.  it's getting harder and harder to resist.    i'm only human. hahaahaha.


----------



## bluediamond35

Not where I should put this post.  But bloomies has certain Chloe handbags for 30% off. If u use your bloomies cc you get another 20% off.  No marcies. I saw a medium white deerskin paraty on sale. I saw ethels and helisoe and patties on sale. There were more on sale.


----------



## shoptdrop

Hello, I bought a Chloe bag from Century 21 that is the Black small ethel bag with gold hollow out patterns. It looks like this: http://www.lostpurses.com/wp-content...2268936499.jpg but in black. I tried to google the bag and didn't find the bag in black. Can someone let me know if a black one was even ever made?

thx!!


----------



## beachgirl38

I just came back from the mall & stopped by Saks & Bloomingdales & saw a lot of Chloe bags.  I tried on the marcies & the paratys.  Saks had the paraty in nutmeg - what a great color & leather!  I really would love to have one!  Then I went to bloomies & tried on the marcies which were nice - I like the medium tote.  I also fell in love with a purple/plum colored paraty.  The leather was already so soft & smooshy - the bag was TDF! 

I have the black paraty & really love it - it is definately a keeper - perfect black bag, soft smooshy leather, but wow...I understand the addiction now!  I guess I will have to save up again & next year I can buy my second Chloe!  I really love the nutmeg color/leather.  

A lot of ladies were looking at the Chloes today!  One woman was thinking of buying a black small sized paraty - which I never saw before IRL.  It was way to small for me. Personally, I wasn't crazy about the look of it.   The medium is perfect (I am 5'3" - 110 lbs).

I am so happy to have my paraty!  It is so well made & is such a headturner every time I wear it!


----------



## cookiesnomore

Which would be more suitable for travelling (sightseeing, shopping, lots of walking): paraty or marcie with strap? I'll be travelling next month, so please give me some inputs


----------



## llson

My preference would be the Marcie because of the front flap pocket (easier access), guess it would depend on how much you want to carry around.


----------



## pinkathryn

I was looking for a good new bag and I discovered the Marcie! It's so pretty and I'd love to get it, however, Chloe does have some heavy bags (the Paddington) and I have a pretty small frame (5'8'' and 105lbs) so I'm worried the Marcie will weigh me down. I get pretty tired from carrying my current bag around because I have to carry so much stuff. 

So anyone who has a Marcie could you please tell me if you think it would be considered heavy? and details such as how much you have inside would be nice. thank you!

(i know i already posted something similar to this in the mulberry forum but I'm currently deciding b/t a bayswater and a marcie and I need opinions on weight first. btw, if anyone happens to have a speedy, then weight opinions on that would be great too! )


----------



## awayfromblue

Hi Chloe gals. How is everyone?


----------



## beachgirl38

qwerty234 said:


> Hi Chloe gals. How is everyone?


 
Very good!  How are you!?  Loving my chloe & enjoying reading all the posts!


----------



## beachgirl38

I was just watching the movie "Bridesmaids" which is very funny, and I saw a character carrying a paraty!!!  I am not sure what color it is.  It looks like a taupe or nut.  It is the scene where the bridesmaids all go to a bridal gown store for bridesmaids gowns.  Great movie!


----------



## cookiesnomore

Hi everyone,

Can anybody help to clarify whether the marcie color in Garnet and Grenata the same?
Thanks.


----------



## namie

I am so tired out so please excuse me for ranting.

I put up some of my Chloe bags for sale so as to free up space in my closet. Sold a few bags over the last week and the haggling from buyers was getting way out of hand. All the buyers are demanding my beloved Chloe bags to be sold to them at 5% - 10% of the retail prices. Imagine a pristine quilted Bay being sold at USD230.

Today, a buyer contacted me, asking me to bring over my unused Maggie satchel and Dior Gaucho Saddle, saying she wished to buy it. After bringing them, she haggled for Maggie to be sold at S$300 (USD230) and Gaucho Saddle for $50 (USD38). The Maggie was bought at close to EUR1200 and Gaucho Saddle was over USD1030. Though both bags are unused, I have reduced my selling prices to $590 (USD453) and $300 (USD230), which I think are realistic.

The buyer came out with all sorts of reasons. Things like bag prices fall after leaving boutique, people are superstitious - will never want to buy preowned bags and she is doing me a favour by buying, lambskin is too soft and she doesn't like soft leather, why should she take over a bag that is clearly sitting in my closet for years, bag didn't have Chloe / Dior box and carrier bag, etc....Then she also wanted to buy my Hermes Bolide for S$1,000 (USD768), claiming that it is a J stamp (never mind that it was purchased last year). 

I stood firm and took back the bags. I had sold bags at over S$3,000, over S$7,000. The buyers were quick and decisive about their purchases.  Then these buyers I encountered over the last week, not only haggled for prices at 5% of retail, also demanded me to accompany them to boutiques for authentication. Kept asking if the bags are authentic since they costed S$300 which is a big sum of money so I must guarantee authencity, etc. It is so embarrassing.


----------



## awayfromblue

happy new year Chloe gals


----------



## namie

qwerty234 said:
			
		

> happy new year Chloe gals



Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## beachgirl38

namie said:


> I am so tired out so please excuse me for ranting.
> 
> I put up some of my Chloe bags for sale so as to free up space in my closet. Sold a few bags over the last week and the haggling from buyers was getting way out of hand. All the buyers are demanding my beloved Chloe bags to be sold to them at 5% - 10% of the retail prices. Imagine a pristine quilted Bay being sold at USD230.
> 
> Today, a buyer contacted me, asking me to bring over my unused Maggie satchel and Dior Gaucho Saddle, saying she wished to buy it. After bringing them, she haggled for Maggie to be sold at S$300 (USD230) and Gaucho Saddle for $50 (USD38). The Maggie was bought at close to EUR1200 and Gaucho Saddle was over USD1030. Though both bags are unused, I have reduced my selling prices to $590 (USD453) and $300 (USD230), which I think are realistic.
> 
> The buyer came out with all sorts of reasons. Things like bag prices fall after leaving boutique, people are superstitious - will never want to buy preowned bags and she is doing me a favour by buying, lambskin is too soft and she doesn't like soft leather, why should she take over a bag that is clearly sitting in my closet for years, bag didn't have Chloe / Dior box and carrier bag, etc....Then she also wanted to buy my Hermes Bolide for S$1,000 (USD768), claiming that it is a J stamp (never mind that it was purchased last year).
> 
> I stood firm and took back the bags. I had sold bags at over S$3,000, over S$7,000. The buyers were quick and decisive about their purchases. Then these buyers I encountered over the last week, not only haggled for prices at 5% of retail, also demanded me to accompany them to boutiques for authentication. Kept asking if the bags are authentic since they costed S$300 which is a big sum of money so I must guarantee authencity, etc. It is so embarrassing.


 
That is very annoying.   I get so stressed out when selling expensive bags lately, just because of the stories I read on here about buyers claiming bag is not authentic (when it was!), then losing their money AND the bag!  I hope I love my paraty forever (I know I will) because I am afraid to sell it!

You did the right thing by taking back the bags.  Hang in there, stay true to the prices that you are looking for and someone will come along that is looking for that bag.   I guess those people are used to all of these after holiday sales, etc. & are looking for a deal.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Hi girls,

Have you ever felt that paraty is quite a heavy bag even when it is empty?
After using balenciaga city for few days, I decided to wear my paraty out one day. But oh boy, what a difference in weight. My shoulder needs to re-adjust to its weight. Kind of make me wonder how did I survive bringing paraty with me on holiday last september for two whole weeks? Yikes!

Anyway...I'm sure I'm not making any sense. I'm just bored and feel like chatting away here. Happy belated New Year to you all!


----------



## namie

I don't find the Paraty heavy at all. I don't have a Bal but compared to my Dior and Loewe, I think it is ok. Elvire is heavy.


----------



## beachgirl38

cookiesnomore said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Have you ever felt that paraty is quite a heavy bag even when it is empty?
> After using balenciaga city for few days, I decided to wear my paraty out one day. But oh boy, what a difference in weight. My shoulder needs to re-adjust to its weight. Kind of make me wonder how did I survive bringing paraty with me on holiday last september for two whole weeks? Yikes!
> 
> Anyway...I'm sure I'm not making any sense. I'm just bored and feel like chatting away here. Happy belated New Year to you all!


 
Happy New Year to you too.  I don't find the paraty heavy at all.  I guess I must be used to bags that are either big or not super light.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Wow...I guess I'm in the minority here. I'm curious, what bag do you girls use on a daily basis?


----------



## baglover90

Hey everyone, I'm usually on the bal thread, as I sold my paddy a while back. Please help- I'm completely in love with the paraty in python but I have no idea how it will hold up over time. Anyone with python please help! Thanks!


----------



## llson

I have a black python Paraty from the first season, and although I rotate bags a lot so they aren't overused, mine still looks new.  Chloe python is great.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Woohoo!!!

I just got my Chloe Marcie with long strap in Poppy! Can't wait to wear it out tomorrow.


----------



## natslynk

natalie here


----------



## ln88

does anyone know what type of bag this is? i love it!


----------



## natslynk

cookiesnomore- how does the poppy color look in real life? is it a true red? it looks more like a warm pink in websites. been thinking of getting a marcie in poppy too but can't really tell the color


----------



## Masuko

ln88 said:


> does anyone know what type of bag this is? i love it!



It is the Elsie. 
Just have a look at the Chloé Homepage.


----------



## cookiesnomore

natslynk said:


> cookiesnomore- how does the poppy color look in real life? is it a true red? it looks more like a warm pink in websites. been thinking of getting a marcie in poppy too but can't really tell the color



*natslynk:* Hi there! I'd say it is a true red. Absolutely gorgeous color! Depending on the light: on bright daylight it looks bright red, but on room lighting it looks more of a deeper red. I'll try to get some pictures when I have some free time. But...definitely run and get it! It is a beauty!!


----------



## natslynk

cookiesnomore said:


> *natslynk:* Hi there! I'd say it is a true red. Absolutely gorgeous color! Depending on the light: on bright daylight it looks bright red, but on room lighting it looks more of a deeper red. I'll try to get some pictures when I have some free time. But...definitely run and get it! It is a beauty!!



oh but you said it has an orangey tone? i wasn't too keen on an orangey color. i wanted a true red. now i definitely need pictures! pls post if you have time!


----------



## missmoimoi

I hope I don't get kicked out of tPF for this but since I've got Chloe Marcie on the brain SO bad, is everything starting to look like HER???  Something tells me I'm not going to have an easy time finding the Med Marcie and size wise, I think this *other* bag is the right size.  I'll take measurements and see how it differs from the small Marcie at Holts right now.

I keep finding pics of celebs with the Marcie but the tag almost always says *Large* Marcie but I don't think so.  Like Rachel Bilson's tan Marcie is med, I think?  It just doesn't look THAT big but when I tried the large tan Marcie, it's really, really big (like Jessica Alba's or Ellen Pompeo's).










I picked up this B. Makowsky leather Billie tote in truffle today for $144 on clearance but I can return it.  It won't stop me from buying the Chloe Marcie so I'd be wasting $144 + tax.  Please don't kick me out of tPF :shame:


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

BagsRmyweakness = Katt and pretty self-explanitory! warm greetings to all you lovely Chloe fans from down under!


----------



## beachgirl38

can anyone tell if reese witherspoon is carrying the large or small marcie hobo (in the celeb section).  she is 5'2" i believe, but i cant tell. i love the marcie hobo.


----------



## cookiesnomore

beachgirl38 said:


> can anyone tell if reese witherspoon is carrying the large or small marcie hobo (in the celeb section).  she is 5'2" i believe, but i cant tell. i love the marcie hobo.



Aahh I miss Chloe forum so much.....life has been busy lately.

*beachgirl38:* I think Reese is carrying the small hobo because the small one doesn't have much leather slouch/drape when worn.


----------



## beachgirl38

cookiesnomore said:


> Aahh I miss Chloe forum so much.....life has been busy lately.
> 
> *beachgirl38:* I think Reese is carrying the small hobo because the small one doesn't have much leather slouch/drape when worn.



thank you! i love her marcie! i havent been on chloe forum much lately but still love my paraty!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi, I got my Elsie Black Python with rosegold this Christmas and I love it so much. The only thing is that the shoulder strap is just too short for me. and I am not that tall at all. Just 1.68 cm...
Do anyone know if it is possible to buy the long strap? I see the Elsie small bag has a much longer strap.

thank's!


----------



## missbradshaw

Hello all...I've having a bit of a Chloe revival after only having the Vanilla Paddington from 2005 for years!  I've now got a quilted Bay, just bought a cream Edith with the long strap (which was a bargain on eBay) and I have a black Darla on the way from a tpf'er!
I've now seen the Marcie cross body bag...oh dear!!


----------



## nyp12

hello all,
i am in a bit of a dilemma
I have the most beautiful Chloe - a limited edition snakeskin Sally Bag but i recently purchased a Classic Chanel bag and have not used the Chloe since
should I keep it or sell it and if I sell it - how do i do it?


----------



## Zoeesmom

Is this a live chat?? I have so many questions about this Chloe I have??


----------



## beachgirl38

nyp12 said:


> hello all,
> i am in a bit of a dilemma
> I have the most beautiful Chloe - a limited edition snakeskin Sally Bag but i recently purchased a Classic Chanel bag and have not used the Chloe since
> should I keep it or sell it and if I sell it - how do i do it?



if you do not use it, let it go! you can use money to buy another bag you love! i sell on bonanza.


----------



## beachgirl38

Zoeesmom said:


> Is this a live chat?? I have so many questions about this Chloe I have??



people are in & out of this thread. what are your questions?


----------



## monchichi52

missbradshaw said:


> Hello all...I've having a bit of a Chloe revival after only having the Vanilla Paddington from 2005 for years!  I've now got a quilted Bay, just bought a cream Edith with the long strap (which was a bargain on eBay) and I have a black Darla on the way from a tpf'er!
> I've now seen the Marcie cross body bag...oh dear!!


I get what you mean...I wasn't in love with Chloe until I layed eyes on Marcie


----------



## beachgirl38

does anyone know what greige is? dove, skin? i ordered a greige paraty from nordstrom....will of course post pics & let you know if it is a keeper. still have caramel paraty & remains my favorite bag.   i bought her a a year ago & saved since for another. want a marcie hobo too, but something about paraty...


----------



## PurseLoveSF

beachgirl38 said:


> does anyone know what greige is? dove, skin? i ordered a greige paraty from nordstrom....will of course post pics & let you know if it is a keeper. still have caramel paraty & remains my favorite bag.   i bought her a a year ago & saved since for another. want a marcie hobo too, but something about paraty...



Hey, girl! I literally JUST tried on Greige Paraty yesterday at Nordies, and if I recall correctly, it was similar to Dove but was slightly darker and had more khaki, ever-so-slightly olive undertones... really pretty!! Can't wait to see your pics! 

Omg, I know what you mean about the Paraty fever... Caramel Paraty is my EXACT obsession of the moment (hence my new avatar)!! You are so lucky you have one!!


----------



## cookiesnomore

Just chatting away....

The other day I saw a lady at the supermarket check out counter wearing what seems to be a medium nut marcie. After a few minutes of intense starring at her bag, I realized that I must be obsessed with Chloe bags. Everytime I see someone wearing a Chloe bag, I'll stare and stare until the person goes out of my sight. In my head I would ask myself, what bag it is, what color, what size etc.

Please tell me I'm not the only one afflicted with this problem.


----------



## bunnches

cookiesnomore said:


> Just chatting away....
> 
> The other day I saw a lady at the supermarket check out counter wearing what seems to be a medium nut marcie. After a few minutes of intense starring at her bag, I realized that I must be obsessed with Chloe bags. Everytime I see someone wearing a Chloe bag, I'll stare and stare until the person goes out of my sight. In my head I would ask myself, what bag it is, what color, what size etc.
> 
> *Please tell me I'm not the only one afflicted with this problem*.


 
You are not!  I'm like this with LV, but all I see around me are fakes   I just recently discovered Chloe and I'm waiting on my first bag to arrive...TODAY!!!  I can't wait to get her!  I'm already planning my next purchase   I have never seen any Chloe bags in my town, so I'm happy that I'll be the one and only!


----------



## kdo

Welcome to Chloe!  Whatcha get??



bunnches said:


> You are not!  I'm like this with LV, but all I see around me are fakes   I just recently discovered Chloe and I'm waiting on my first bag to arrive...TODAY!!!  I can't wait to get her!  I'm already planning my next purchase   I have never seen any Chloe bags in my town, so I'm happy that I'll be the one and only!


----------



## bunnches

kdo said:


> Welcome to Chloe! Whatcha get??


 
Thanks! I got the large Marcie hobo in Poppy!  I can't wait to see the color in person...its so hard to judge on a computer screen!  My DH has strict orders to call me at work as soon as it arrives


----------



## kdo

Oh, it's going to be GORGEOUS!  Can't wait to see pics!  Congrats!



bunnches said:


> Thanks! I got the large Marcie hobo in Poppy!  I can't wait to see the color in person...its so hard to judge on a computer screen!  My DH has strict orders to call me at work as soon as it arrives


----------



## bunnches

kdo said:


> Oh, it's going to be GORGEOUS! Can't wait to see pics! Congrats!


 
I will do a reveal as soon as I can!


----------



## LibJames

bunnches said:


> i will do a reveal as soon as i can!


 
did you get it?!?!?!?!


----------



## cookiesnomore

bunnches said:


> You are not!  I'm like this with LV, but all I see around me are fakes   I just recently discovered Chloe and I'm waiting on my first bag to arrive...TODAY!!!  I can't wait to get her!  I'm already planning my next purchase   I have never seen any Chloe bags in my town, so I'm happy that I'll be the one and only!



I'm so looking forward to your first reveal. Yaayy!!
You know what...I'm actually kind of glad that Chloe bags are not as popular as LV / Balenciaga / Celine. Perhaps I'm a snob (haha!) but it just seems more exclusive that way. 

I'm curious, what bag are you eyeing next? Paraty?


----------



## bunnches

LibJames said:


> did you get it?!?!?!?!


 
I did!!!  I will post pics soon, I'm at work trying to sneak my phone out   Its beautiful though! The perfect true red color!


----------



## bunnches

cookiesnomore said:


> I'm so looking forward to your first reveal. Yaayy!!
> You know what...I'm actually kind of glad that Chloe bags are not as popular as LV / Balenciaga / Celine. Perhaps I'm a snob (haha!) but it just seems more exclusive that way.
> 
> I'm curious, what bag are you eyeing next? Paraty?


 
I'm glad they are not popular as well!  I finally got the bag yesterday!  I will be posting pics soon   Its gorgeous!  I'm actually eyeing the same bag but in Tan for my next purchase...I love the hobo style!


----------



## zippy14u

JessieRose said:


> Yeah, someone mentioned to me that python is high maintenance and it is important to store it properly. I think the scales can shed or flake.  Now I am scared to even consider exotics. I mean, I already am paranoid about my lambskin Chanels.


 
I just got my green Python Silverado back from my sister and I'll tell you, it did not look like the same bag I gave her(she had it for 5 years). It was *BAD....* Now, maybe it was my fault because I didn't tell how to take care of it. Anyway, I've got it back, got some cleaning lotion made just for exotics skins(snake, croc, ostrich, etc) It's looking better, after 3 cleanings, but still a ways to go.
Yes, it needs to be stored after use. High maintenance, probably not more than any other bag. They all need care.


----------



## namie

Does anyone know what is the going resale price for a quilted Bay? Those in ebay seem to be still high (around USD600) but they have been unsold for some time. I received an offer for my spanking new Bay at USD200 and something's telling me that is an insult.


----------



## foxyqt

Hi Ladies!

I have a question about the Chloe Sally. I have it in black and I noticed lately that the color has become so dull looking. I don't know how to explain it but it looks like the bag is covered in dust (but it isn't) if thats making any sense 

I tried to wipe it with a tissue but that didn't help. Should I try some leather conditioner/cleaner? I have these items:
- Meltonian All Purpose Leather Cleaner & Conditioner
- Armorall Leather Wipes
- Weiman Leather Wipes
- Boston Leather Cream

Would love to know which of these is safe to use on the Sally's leather. Thanks!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Oh, wow... Erica just got in a parade of new winter Chloe!!! 

Marcie in Holly Berry, Icy Blue, and Velvet Mauve and Paraty in Icy Blue, Icy Mint, and Odalisque Pink!

Ugh, she's killin me!


----------



## simsima

Hi guys,
I wanted to add my question to the chit chat thread but it wouldn't let me since the last reply is older than 133 days, so I am really sorry for posting this here (i cannot start a new thread either).
So I really love the chloe marcie in nubuck leather but i am kind of on the fence about the material. Is it hard to maintain? Is it more like suede? I am not very gentle with my bags which makes me wonder if this is going to be a match made in heaven or a big no-no?
Please let me know 
Thanks!


----------



## Luther

Love Chloe!


----------



## Fire monkey

Hi, can anyone tell me whether pale coloured Paddington bags always have darker edges to the leather, or whether some have self-coloured edges? I always thought they should be darker but I've seen some pics that appear to show white Paddys without the darker edges. Just want to know what to look out for when I buy a pre-loved one.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## abliu

Ladies, I just got my first Chloe- a medium marcie in chocolate suede!

I got it for 1085, which I consider to be a pretty good price. While I really like it, I'm having a hard time deciding weather or not to actually keep it. I'm sure most of the people here have a lot more experience than I do with what I call "fancy" bags, but I'm a newbie. 

Can you help me pro-con this? For reference, it's not like I need the extra 1K for anything, it would just go into savings, but it's not like I'm rolling in cash. 

Do you think I should send it back, just based on all the reservations I'm having?

Thanks much!

Please see picture below:







http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/abliu/media/chloe_zps30572fc4.jpg.html[/IMG]

P.S. I'm having struggles getting a picture up. Eeps, hopefully people can see it? For reference, it's this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164169


----------



## beachgirl38

^^Marcie is such a beautiful classic bag - my absolute favorite. However, I do not have any bags in suede.  Not sure how they hold up or break in.  I have small/med marcie satchel in tan leather & it has held up so well & is nice & soft & broken in.  Also very high quality.  Whenever I carry this bag I get compliments & people notice it.  

So if you love this bag, keep it!  You also got it for a lot less than retail, so that is wonderful.  Let us know what you decide.

Just looked at photos & it is so gorgeous!  Beautiful color.


----------



## llson

Beautiful bag and great price.


----------



## abliu

Yeah, I really like that it's a neutral color and also had some concerns about the suede. However, I can feel that is it pretty thick, durable suede and I suppose I will have to trust that Chloe is decent quality...

Still not sure though. I also just got a YSL Cabas in a similar color and am really not sure if I should keep one or both. For reference, it's a medium taupe (?) color:




http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a565/abliu/ysl8_zps28c61576.jpg


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hi girls, I haven't bought a Chloe in so long, but have one on it's way which is almost identical to one I parted with years ago and have missed ever since.  I'll post a reveal when it arrives


----------



## Fire monkey

Hi everyone, pleased to meet you. My name is Allie (Allison but hardly anyone uses it). My Chinese zodiac animal is a monkey and my element is fire, hence...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Fire monkey said:


> Hi everyone, pleased to meet you. My name is Allie (Allison but hardly anyone uses it). My Chinese zodiac animal is a monkey and my element is fire, hence...


Welcome Fire Money :welcome2:


----------



## kdo

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Hi girls, I haven't bought a Chloe in so long, but have one on it's way which is almost identical to one I parted with years ago and have missed ever since.  I'll post a reveal when it arrives



Hi DRR! What pray tell did you buy?  I still dream of your muscade Edith loaf...


----------



## Fire monkey

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Welcome Fire Money :welcome2:



Thank you


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

kdo said:


> Hi DRR! What pray tell did you buy?  I still dream of your muscade Edith loaf...



I still have muscade Edith loaf - she is a keeper   I ended up getting an egg nogg Saskia (again) - I had one a while back and sold it, and regretting it, so am happy to have one again


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, Ladies.
I can't get a certain paraty out of my head.
Worth it?  Good leather?  Wears well?


----------



## beachgirl38

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies.
> I can't get a certain paraty out of my head.
> Worth it?  Good leather?  Wears well?



Wow, sorry took so long to reply - you wrote in April!  I have the  paraty in caramel from Saks.  I purchased it 2 years ago.  I am using it  today & use this bag so much.  So versatile, unique & special.   The leather is great on paraty & I believe they wear well.  Mine  does not have any marks or stains at all, just looks better with use.   My only complaint & keep in mind this seems to be the problem with  my year 2011 Saks caramel paraty - I have a bit of corner wear on mine  & the leather seems a bit stiffer than the 2012 & newer  paratys.  I wish I purchased one of those because the leather just seems  better & buttery soft, but I have to say I still love my bag so  much & plan on many more years of enjoying it!


----------



## nascar fan

beachgirl38 said:


> Wow, sorry took so long to reply - you wrote in April!  I have the  paraty in caramel from Saks.  I purchased it 2 years ago.  I am using it  today & use this bag so much.  So versatile, unique & special.   The leather is great on paraty & I believe they wear well.  Mine  does not have any marks or stains at all, just looks better with use.   My only complaint & keep in mind this seems to be the problem with  my year 2011 Saks caramel paraty - I have a bit of corner wear on mine  & the leather seems a bit stiffer than the 2012 & newer  paratys.  I wish I purchased one of those because the leather just seems  better & buttery soft, but I have to say I still love my bag so  much & plan on many more years of enjoying it!


Hi!  Thank you for this.  I keep looking at them.  I am glad to hear you love it and it wears well.  The hard part will be deciding on color!


----------



## beachgirl38

^^Your welcome!!  Chloe does gorgeous neutrals! My tan Marcie is the same color as my caramel paraty - just gorgeous.  Whatever works with your wardrobe!  You really can't go wrong with Chloe!    Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Sarah C

Hi all, I used to be known as Saz123 for whatever reason I'm now known as Sarah C, I've been renamed reset my password???!!  No idea


----------



## itsmeL007

Hello to all!! I am new....I usually just read!! So much to learn...I figured I would introduce myself! I will upload pictures of my ladies this week!!

V/r-
Lynae


----------



## Cupcake2008

itsmeL007 said:


> Hello to all!! I am new....I usually just read!! So much to learn...I figured I would introduce myself! I will upload pictures of my ladies this week!!
> 
> V/r-
> Lynae




Hi Itsme!  Welcome to the Chloe forum!  Can't wait to see your ladies - show us what you've got!!!


----------



## JoieButter

I'm sort of new here. I mostly just read... and envy. Chloe is my first and true fashion love.


----------



## shopaholic919

JoieButter said:


> I'm sort of new here. I mostly just read... and envy. Chloe is my first and true fashion love.




Same here


----------



## ASC RESALE

abliu said:


> Yeah, I really like that it's a neutral color and also had some concerns about the suede. However, I can feel that is it pretty thick, durable suede and I suppose I will have to trust that Chloe is decent quality...
> 
> Still not sure though. I also just got a YSL Cabas in a similar color and am really not sure if I should keep one or both. For reference, it's a medium taupe (?) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a565/abliu/ysl8_zps28c61576.jpg


Chloe wears quite well! (and gorgeous cabas!)


----------



## itsmeL007

ASC RESALE said:


> Chloe wears quite well! (and gorgeous cabas!)



Very very beautiful!!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi everyone.

I have an Elsie Python medium bag from a few years back. Because I am a crossbody gal it's been mostly sitting in the closeth. :shame:

I've noticed that the newer versions and the small ones come with a much longer strap. Is it possible to order a longer strap for it? The one I have is in rosegold.

Anyone knows? Please let me know. I love the bag, just not so practical for me
Thank's!


----------



## mona_danya

Tingeling said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have an Elsie Python medium bag from a few years back. Because I am a crossbody gal it's been mostly sitting in the closeth. :shame:
> 
> I've noticed that the newer versions and the small ones come with a much longer strap. Is it possible to order a longer strap for it? The one I have is in rosegold.
> 
> Anyone knows? Please let me know. I love the bag, just not so practical for me
> Thank's!



I have no clue but if I were you I'd email Chloe!


----------



## Tingeling

QUOTE=mona_danya;26790067]I have no clue but if I were you I'd email Chloe![/QUOTE]

Hi there, e-mailing them is certanly worth a shot , thank's mona_danya


----------



## lovesmonster

): just wanted to share my horror story here. I put a box of drying agent in my storage cupboard for bags to keep out the moisture as it's humid where I stay. Alas, the drying agent leaked all over my cupboard and by the time I discovered it, my tan marcie was destroyed. The liquid burned through the leather and it's totally irreparable. Other parts of my bag saw the leather shrinking. My black paraty was also affected, but luckily it was the base of the bag so it isn't as noticeable. My heart's bleeding ):


----------



## mills

lovesmonster said:


> ): just wanted to share my horror story here. I put a box of drying agent in my storage cupboard for bags to keep out the moisture as it's humid where I stay. Alas, the drying agent leaked all over my cupboard and by the time I discovered it, my tan marcie was destroyed. The liquid burned through the leather and it's totally irreparable. Other parts of my bag saw the leather shrinking. My black paraty was also affected, but luckily it was the base of the bag so it isn't as noticeable. My heart's bleeding ):



Oh no way!!! And just when you try to do the right thing to look after your bags, something like this happens. I feel for you, I'd be devastated too.


----------



## itsmeL007

I'm soooooooooooooooo sorry!!  I'd be so upset also...


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lovesmonster said:


> ): just wanted to share my horror story here. I put a box of drying agent in my storage cupboard for bags to keep out the moisture as it's humid where I stay. Alas, the drying agent leaked all over my cupboard and by the time I discovered it, my tan marcie was destroyed. The liquid burned through the leather and it's totally irreparable. Other parts of my bag saw the leather shrinking. My black paraty was also affected, but luckily it was the base of the bag so it isn't as noticeable. My heart's bleeding ):




I am sooooooooooo sorry lovesmonster, that is heartbreaking!  It makes me sad for you.  This must have been such a shocking discovery.   Thinking of you!


----------



## PurseXOXO

So sorry that happened!


----------



## Rainpo

OMG I would definitely cry! My heart goes to you and your bags!  What are u gonna do??


----------



## KW1

Oh no lovesmonster   that stuff is so wicked.  I'm so sorry that happened to your bags!!


----------



## beachgirl38

wow, that is just awful!  I never heard of leather dryer.  I am so sad for you!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

lovesmonster said:


> ): just wanted to share my horror story here. I put a box of drying agent in my storage cupboard for bags to keep out the moisture as it's humid where I stay. Alas, the drying agent leaked all over my cupboard and by the time I discovered it, my tan marcie was destroyed. The liquid burned through the leather and it's totally irreparable. Other parts of my bag saw the leather shrinking. My black paraty was also affected, but luckily it was the base of the bag so it isn't as noticeable. My heart's bleeding ):




......how did thing's go? Did you try to have an expert look at it?  (((Hugssss)))


----------



## lovesmonster

itsmeL007 said:


> ......how did thing's go? Did you try to have an expert look at it?  (((Hugssss)))


Thanks everyone for your support! It made me feel better about my Marcie albeit a little  I am resigned and know I can do nothing about it! The leather seems 'scarred', and I doubt anything can be done about it. It's like falling down and getting a scar if it makes sense? Haha. I guess the best thing that came out of this was that my Marcie looks completely fine from the front if no one looks at the underside. Ohwells, an expensive lesson learnt I would say! Time to save for my next purchase, hehe


----------



## itsmeL007

Awww wish you happy saving!! 

I will show my Nordstrom bag specialist your pic's and ask her to ask th bag spa company she sends my bag's to......it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## itsmeL007

lovesmonster said:


> Thanks everyone for your support! It made me feel better about my Marcie albeit a little  I am resigned and know I can do nothing about it! The leather seems 'scarred', and I doubt anything can be done about it. It's like falling down and getting a scar if it makes sense? Haha. I guess the best thing that came out of this was that my Marcie looks completely fine from the front if no one looks at the underside. Ohwells, an expensive lesson learnt I would say! Time to save for my next purchase, hehe



I just dropped off my bags at my Nordstrom SA for the bag spa specialist a week ago when I go to pick them up I will bring up your scenario. Sorry I never got to Nordstrom to take them in until now...
But.....
I was just just thinking of your Chloe bag situation and wanted to check and see if you ever got anything worked out...Or if you have a new addition? !?!

 hugs...


----------



## lovesmonster

Alas, it's beyond salvage :/ I alr own a paraty in black, and my tan Marcie was all I ever hoped for in my Chloe collection! Maybe a light pink Marcie in the near future, but I'm aiming for a hermes Lindy to add into my collection at the moment, hehe.


----------



## itsmeL007

Awww that sounds awesome so pics when you get your new addition! !  I just added a few more Marcie's I will have to take a pic......I have been WANTING A different type of bag but I haven't been able to crossover....lol Chloe Marcie (Large) Satchel, Hobo and my Edith Grande have my heart!! I recently purchased 2 Hermes twilly's BUT I have not tied them on yet not sure how I feel about it NOW that I have them in hand....lol .........weirdness I know!!


----------



## MADD APPLES

Good grief I feel your pain


----------



## itsmeL007

....I tied one on  
Most people that I work with have no clue about the bag or my twillys!!


----------



## jsty

hi guys! i'm very new here at chloe forum so hope you'll be nice enough to help me with this query. &#128522;

i got this paraty last may 2014, and after 6 months, its "tip" became like that. &#128557;

 is this just wear and tear, or should i send it to chloe for repair? will they even repair this? &#128557;

it's relatively lightly used since i rotate bags.


----------



## itsmeL007

Hello! ! Where did you purchase the bag? .....that would be my 1st avenue.....


----------



## jsty

I got my Paraty from Adora (official distributor of Chloe in Manila, Philippines). 

So, I gave it to Adora for them to assist me with the warranty last November 2014 (6 months after I purchased it from them), and it seems that they dont have a return policy, therefore they had to seek Chloe's "go signal" if this will be repaired or replaced.

Until now, they havent reverted back, which makes me really disappointed.

If you bought this in another country (like US... Nordstrom), will they consider this as "wear and tear", repair or replacement?


----------



## coivcte

Received my first Chloe bag today, small Paraty.
Found two black dots on the hardware.
Does anyone else have this? Has the gold plating come off, revealing the black metal underneath? Or is it something I can clean off?

Appreciate any feedback. I am a little disappointed with my purchase at the moment.


----------



## ayumiken

ayumiken is my screen name and real one is Maria


----------



## rose67672000

Hello all, I wondered if anyone could have a look at this for me, if I were to purchase the bag does anyone know where I can have the strap fixed, perhaps at Chloe and how much it would cost approx? 

Thank you xx

Item Name: Chloe authentic marcie cream twist lock hobo satchel long strap shoulder handbag
Item Number: 161792361709 
Seller ID:lovely_lollipop 
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-authen...item25ab9384ed


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Deciding that the Drew strap is probably too uncomfortable for an everyday bag. Torn between the black Marcie Nude hobo OR the Larger black Faye bag.

Advice anyone?


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Ladies! I need help finding this bag. It is my love, my dream bag come true but it isn't in production anymore! The chloe marcie medium satchel two tone nubuck with leather handles in dessert mauve. If anyone knows anything about this bag or a different shade of the marcie satchel in nubuck PLEASE let me know! TIA!


----------



## bagluvvr

my dog chewed on my marcie strap


----------



## bagluvvr

leavery@msn.com said:


> Ladies! I need help finding this bag. It is my love, my dream bag come true but it isn't in production anymore! The chloe marcie medium satchel two tone nubuck with leather handles in dessert mauve. If anyone knows anything about this bag or a different shade of the marcie satchel in nubuck PLEASE let me know! TIA!



beautiful bag! i love the marcie!! its my go to everyday bag


----------



## Ludmilla

bagluvvr said:


> my dog chewed on my marcie strap



Ugh. I you can replace it...


----------



## Ghi85

Hi Ladies, I'm so excited to finally join the Chloe club. My new small tan Chloe Drew just arrived via a boutique in Italy thanks to the wonderful Farfetch site and its amazing prices.  I saved about $400.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fifiluxe

hello everyone!

just a quick check in with you gals as to what to get as a first Chloe bag...previously I've looked into Chloe Edith bag in brown but realised it might be a bit too bulky so am looking for something to use as everyday bag, there's so much hype around the drew bag (I'm just not sure if it'll be become a 'classic')

any comments/advice is welcome!

thanks in advance


----------



## Ludmilla

fifiluxe said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick check in with you gals as to what to get as a first Chloe bag...previously I've looked into Chloe Edith bag in brown but realised it might be a bit too bulky so am looking for something to use as everyday bag, there's so much hype around the drew bag (I'm just not sure if it'll be become a 'classic')
> 
> 
> 
> any comments/advice is welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




Maybe this thread could be of any help to you?
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/best-chloe-everyday-bag-marcie-paraty-or-hayley-920824.html
It's not about the bags you've mentioned, though... [emoji4]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does the paraty seem like a dated style now? I like the dimensions and long strap.


----------



## Lady Farquar

I don't think so, but I'm biased!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hm, no. It's a classic, isn't it? [emoji1]


----------



## allofthebags

stephlny78 said:


> Does the paraty seem like a dated style now? I like the dimensions and long strap.


i don't think so either - i just purchased a brand new one!! picking it up in a few weeks


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I kind of want one, I was hesitant because it's a style that's been around for ages, and Chloe seems to release new styles constantly - and I don't think the Drew and Faye will be as much of a classic, unlike Balenciaga who always basically have the same few styles.  I tried a paraty on at Barney's yesterday and loved the quality of the leather and length of strap. Torn between this bag and the Antigona.


----------



## LaureW

What do you think of this chloé bag? I like it but I wonder if the logo might be too tacky..


----------



## allofthebags

stephlny78 said:


> I kind of want one, I was hesitant because it's a style that's been around for ages, and Chloe seems to release new styles constantly - and I don't think the Drew and Faye will be as much of a classic, unlike Balenciaga who always basically have the same few styles.  I tried a paraty on at Barney's yesterday and loved the quality of the leather and length of strap. Torn between this bag and the Antigona.


that's a tough one! i also really love the Antigona. personally i've always been one for more slouchy bags rather than super structured - so the paraty is my first choice and Antigona second.

but they're both beautiful. i don't think you can go wrong with either choice really!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

allofthebags said:


> that's a tough one! i also really love the Antigona. personally i've always been one for more slouchy bags rather than super structured - so the paraty is my first choice and Antigona second.
> 
> but they're both beautiful. i don't think you can go wrong with either choice really!


 
Yes, the structure of the ANT might annoy me after a bit. I hate when bags knock into things. Particularly if I'm on the subway, etc. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Frenchiie

Hi everyone !

I'm new on the forum (though I've been reading for ages ^^) and I guess this is the thread to introduce oneself ?

My name is Marie and... I'm a bag addict !  I've always loved clothes and makeup (I guess you could say I'm a "girly girl") but nothing gets me going like handbags ! I'm a teacher so splurges can"t be made on a regular basis but I really love designers bags. Most of my clothes are from regular shops and the majority of the fancy ones come from eBay or other second-hand websites, but bags always have a special place in my heart 

I'm a big fan of Chloé, I had an Elsie bag in the most beautiful blush pink but I sold it (why oh why ???) a couple years ago. Now I've fallen madly in love with the medium Marcie so I'm compulsively googling it  The ones I've seen on here are just 

Also, English is not my first language so forgive me if I'm making mistakes


----------



## iheart_purses

Hello everyone!  I am travelling to Paris and I am looking for a small Marcie crossbody, preferably in TAN brown colour. Can anyone here confirm that this colour is available in Paris right now, and where is the best location to shop Chloe bags in Paris? This will be my first time going  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tatze

iheart_purses said:


> Hello everyone!  I am travelling to Paris and I am looking for a small Marcie crossbody, preferably in TAN brown colour. Can anyone here confirm that this colour is available in Paris right now, and where is the best location to shop Chloe bags in Paris? This will be my first time going  Thanks in advance!



Hello, I am not quite sure about the actual colors available in Paris, but best place to shop Chloe bags there is Galerie Lafayette or the flagship stores of Chloe itselfes. As I can remember, there are 3 of them there !!! If you cannot find the right Chloe bag in PARIS, then maybe you can find it nowhere ; - ))) Maybe call the stores in advance to check their stock !!! Good luck !!!


----------



## whifi

so excited, I just bought my 2nd Chloe from Farfetch... the Hayley nano! I have been eyeing the Hayley since it first came out, and just couldn't resist this little mini crossbody version. I'm going to Europe in Oct and was going to wait until then, but realized I could get the same price from Farfetch. the bag is $990 at Neiman's, it was $727 from Farfetch plus 10% off referral code so about $650! will post a reveal when it arrives next week.


----------



## Ludmilla

whifi said:


> so excited, I just bought my 2nd Chloe from Farfetch... the Hayley nano! I have been eyeing the Hayley since it first came out, and just couldn't resist this little mini crossbody version. I'm going to Europe in Oct and was going to wait until then, but realized I could get the same price from Farfetch. the bag is $990 at Neiman's, it was $727 from Farfetch plus 10% off referral code so about $650! will post a reveal when it arrives next week.



Congrats on getting that bag at such a good price. You can take her to Europe now as your travel companion.


----------



## anasanfran

Hello all!! This is my first time on the Chloe side and I do NOT want to post such a dumb question so I'm hoping someone here can answer my question. I have searched and looked at pics and cant find the difference between the Large Paraty and the Large Military Paraty. Is it the wider strap only?? And I am know HOOKED on Chloe!!!! So original and the large is actually large (unlike Chanel or Fendi) . I have a new fav!!!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Hello ladies! I'm new to this thread but have been around on the Lexa thread for a few months. I just made my fist 'expensive' bag purchase last week. Got the Chloe Lexa in black that I've been dreaming of since the day I saw it. I'm so proud to own such a beautiful bag and hope to be able to add a Faye or Hudson to my closet some day. Anyhow, I'm really enjoying seeing all of your pictures and reading the chit chat. Have a wonderful day and give your beautiful Chloe's lots of love!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies, welcome to the thread and subforum. [emoji4]



anasanfran said:


> Hello all!! This is my first time on the Chloe side and I do NOT want to post such a dumb question so I'm hoping someone here can answer my question. I have searched and looked at pics and cant find the difference between the Large Paraty and the Large Military Paraty. Is it the wider strap only?? And I am know HOOKED on Chloe!!!! So original and the large is actually large (unlike Chanel or Fendi) . I have a new fav!!!!



Not sure, as I am not a Paraty expert. I remember there was a thread somewhere about the straps of the Paraty and I think that the difference between the bags is the strap. But, not sure....



YellowBuggie said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to this thread but have been around on the Lexa thread for a few months. I just made my fist 'expensive' bag purchase last week. Got the Chloe Lexa in black that I've been dreaming of since the day I saw it. I'm so proud to own such a beautiful bag and hope to be able to add a Faye or Hudson to my closet some day. Anyhow, I'm really enjoying seeing all of your pictures and reading the chit chat. Have a wonderful day and give your beautiful Chloe's lots of love!!



The Lexa is very pretty and definitely on my never ending wishlist. Never seen her irl, though. My local boutique has only a very few bags each season... Enjoy your new purchase and good luck finding Faye and Hudson.


----------



## mar4712

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to this thread but have been around on the Lexa thread for a few months. I just made my fist 'expensive' bag purchase last week. Got the Chloe Lexa in black that I've been dreaming of since the day I saw it. I'm so proud to own such a beautiful bag and hope to be able to add a Faye or Hudson to my closet some day. Anyhow, I'm really enjoying seeing all of your pictures and reading the chit chat. Have a wonderful day and give your beautiful Chloe's lots of love!!


Hi, welcome!!! Congrats, it would be awesome if you could post pics of your Lexa....they are a rare sight indeed!


----------



## YellowBuggie

mar4712 said:


> Hi, welcome!!! Congrats, it would be awesome if you could post pics of your Lexa....they are a rare sight indeed!




As requested, pictures of my darling Lexa!! My local store only had a few Chloe bags as well....I pretty much squealed when I saw the black Lexa on the display lol


----------



## Ludmilla

YellowBuggie said:


> As requested, pictures of my darling Lexa!! My local store only had a few Chloe bags as well....I pretty much squealed when I saw the black Lexa on the display lol



She is absolutely stunning and suits you perfectly. Thank you for posting pics. [emoji4]


----------



## YellowBuggie

Ludmilla said:


> She is absolutely stunning and suits you perfectly. Thank you for posting pics. [emoji4]



Thank you!! I'm glad I could share some irl pictures. The leather is super thick and luscious....just a beautiful everyday bag!


----------



## YellowBuggie

missmoimoi said:


> I hope I don't get kicked out of tPF for this but since I've got Chloe Marcie on the brain SO bad, is everything starting to look like HER???  Something tells me I'm not going to have an easy time finding the Med Marcie and size wise, I think this *other* bag is the right size.  I'll take measurements and see how it differs from the small Marcie at Holts right now.
> 
> I keep finding pics of celebs with the Marcie but the tag almost always says *Large* Marcie but I don't think so.  Like Rachel Bilson's tan Marcie is med, I think?  It just doesn't look THAT big but when I tried the large tan Marcie, it's really, really big (like Jessica Alba's or Ellen Pompeo's).
> 
> View attachment 1580137
> View attachment 1580138
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580139
> 
> View attachment 1580140
> 
> 
> I picked up this B. Makowsky leather Billie tote in truffle today for $144 on clearance but I can return it.  It won't stop me from buying the Chloe Marcie so I'd be wasting $144 + tax.  Please don't kick me out of tPF :shame:



I wasted about $1200 on lower level designer bags that resembled the ones I really wanted before I finally said "Forget This" and sucked it up and bought the one bag I really wanted. I will never make that mistake again. You can't beat the quality of the real thing...it's so much more satisfying to save up and walk away with the bag you really want even if it takes a while to save. I hope you do or did end up getting your beloved Marcie!!


----------



## iheart_purses

YellowBuggie said:


> I wasted about $1200 on lower level designer bags that resembled the ones I really wanted before I finally said "Forget This" and sucked it up and bought the one bag I really wanted. I will never make that mistake again. You can't beat the quality of the real thing...it's so much more satisfying to save up and walk away with the bag you really want even if it takes a while to save. I hope you do or did end up getting your beloved Marcie!!



Yup!!!!!!! I bought way too many MK bags this way. It's just the instant gratification gets you, rather than say waiting a year and only buying one. But that's changed now [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hi to the Chloé forum 

I've been wanting a Chloé Indy square wallet in black for months but they've been sold out all over Europe. I prefer smaller wallets so it seems to be the perfect size for me. This week I finally found one on Farfetch. Impatiently waiting for it to arrive! Link to Chloé's own pictures of the wallet:




https://www.chloe.com/wx/wallets_cod46489237ng.html


----------



## Heatherjane

Hi all - I just received a small Faye as part of a wedding gift from my husbands friend and can't ask where he bought it or for a receipt because my husband thinks it would be insulting. It came with dust bag and authenticity card but no tags. This person has spent a ton of money on us in the past and there is no way he would give a fake bag- he also gave us an expensive suitcase and another purse etc but I don't like the colors of the purses. Is there any way to return/exchange it/ manage this situation without asking him where he got it or  having to sell it for much less? We just got it last week. Thanks!


----------



## rajneon01

Hi I'm new on this forum, I've never owned a Chloe bag. I really like the red drew bag. My question is this bag a seasonal bag or something that I can wear forever. If anyone on here could answer this for me ASAP I would really appreciate it. Bloomingdales is doing presale and I'll get a $300 gift card for purchasing the drew. Thank you to anyone who can advise me.


----------



## xxbagsxx

I'm in love with the Chloe Drew bags in all the colours but this is a recent obsession and I feel like I'm getting onto the bandwagon a little late. Is this bag a trendy one that will look outdated now? I personally think it looks classic and I love the black suede and leather. I did wonder, for those who have it, how the suede holds up? I'm also obsessed with the lighter colours but scared sh*tless that there'll be colour transfer. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## vanilla_addict

Dears.. can you recommend nice shoes (pumps or sandals) to go with chloe biscotti half moon nile  thank you


----------



## Drew07

Hi, I am new in chloe thread. Ever posted longtime ago when I fell in love with Faye and got one finally. Now after sometime, I saw this turquoise drew in preloved market and makes my heart sings! What do you think about the color? Is it versatile? I live in all year summer country. I do have one drew which is red. Having two bags with same style...is that too much?


----------



## Diannalovesbags

Jenova said:


> My real name is Amber
> 
> Jenova is a highly dangerous alien (referred to as 'The Crisis From the Skies') from a video game.



Angela


----------



## Diannalovesbags

Drew07 said:


> Hi, I am new in chloe thread. Ever posted longtime ago when I fell in love with Faye and got one finally. Now after sometime, I saw this turquoise drew in preloved market and makes my heart sings! What do you think about the color? Is it versatile? I live in all year summer country. I do have one drew which is red. Having two bags with same style...is that too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734808


Such a beauty!


----------



## PerryPalomino

I haven't seen many posts on the new Chloe bags for fall, such as the pixie and the new Faye day bag. I'm SUPER excited about the Faye Day bag, because the only reason why I've held back on buying the medium Faye is because you can't wear it crossbody and since I travel so much, I love having that option - plus depending what I wear, shoulder bag straps can sometimes slip off which totally aggravates me lol.

Plus this version you can also carry by hand on the top strap and fit way more inside than before and the zip-up gussets at the front are really interesting. Nice potential for color-pops that way in the future.

Anyone interested in getting these or have preordered? I would in a heartbeat (getting the small size) if they had more colors than just brown at the moment...and if I didn't have to wait until October 

https://www.chloe.com/ca/shoulder-bag_cod45365443oa.html


----------



## PerryPalomino

Drew07 said:


> Hi, I am new in chloe thread. Ever posted longtime ago when I fell in love with Faye and got one finally. Now after sometime, I saw this turquoise drew in preloved market and makes my heart sings! What do you think about the color? Is it versatile? I live in all year summer country. I do have one drew which is red. Having two bags with same style...is that too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734808


I don't think it's too much...at one point at had two Drews as well, but I sold the mini version because I can't deal with smaller bags. And if you're in summer country 24/7, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## xxbagsxx

Drew07 said:


> Hi, I am new in chloe thread. Ever posted longtime ago when I fell in love with Faye and got one finally. Now after sometime, I saw this turquoise drew in preloved market and makes my heart sings! What do you think about the color? Is it versatile? I live in all year summer country. I do have one drew which is red. Having two bags with same style...is that too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734808



I think that's a perfect bag and who here hasn't dreamed of having a closet full of Drew's so that you can coordinate them with your outfit? I think the colour is absolutley stunning but I'm intrigued, how did your Drew stand up the to the test of time? I'm looking at getting one myself but in the suede and leather contrast in inky blue but I'm worried about how delicate it is. I live in Switzerland most of the year and I'm worried about the suede holding up.


----------



## xxbagsxx

PerryPalomino said:


> I haven't seen many posts on the new Chloe bags for fall, such as the pixie and the new Faye day bag. I'm SUPER excited about the Faye Day bag, because the only reason why I've held back on buying the medium Faye is because you can't wear it crossbody and since I travel so much, I love having that option - plus depending what I wear, shoulder bag straps can sometimes slip off which totally aggravates me lol.
> 
> Plus this version you can also carry by hand on the top strap and fit way more inside than before and the zip-up gussets at the front are really interesting. Nice potential for color-pops that way in the future.
> 
> Anyone interested in getting these or have preordered? I would in a heartbeat (getting the small size) if they had more colors than just brown at the moment...and if I didn't have to wait until October
> 
> https://www.chloe.com/ca/shoulder-bag_cod45365443oa.html



I like the bag but the colour is putting me off because Chloé does neutrals and bold colours so well that that's all I want to invest in! Do you think they will release more colours?


----------



## Oddity

Hello all! I'm Oddity or Odders... I've been a long time lurker of the forum. Mostly reading up on, and admiring designer handbags from afar... Until now. 

Never really got into them until I found one I really liked when I carried a basic bag I bought at Ross and learned it was copying/inspired by a Chloé Hudson. Since then I got to test drive the style and realized I have a thing for crossbody bags; keeps your hands free and I just loved the fringe and boho vibe it gave off... But the Ross bag was quickly falling apart, the tassels kept falling off and reattachment was a pain especially if you're out and about and it just falls out.  

Bought my first truly designer bag, a Chloé Hudson mini tasseled bag in the pre-loved market in excellent condition this past Sunday and just waiting for it to be authenticated by A4U (http://www.authenticate4u.com) which I heard about here and then hoping to get docride's advice on leather care before I start wearing.

Wishing the Chloé forum was a bit more active.  I'm hoping to get some help on the leather care of the bag but the threads relating to it is mostly questions asked and not answered... Once I garner some experience I hope to contribute to the forum.  

Here she is. I love 70s style and plan on wearing this for life.  Watermarked of course:


----------



## elenkat27

Hi! I just purchased my first Chloe from Fashionphile and it's not your typical Chloe. I've never seen it before, more of a one off I believe. They actually had two on the site ( I went with this one because it came with a box and dust bag and was cheaper). Would anyone be able to help me out with identifying this bag? It doesn't have a proper name, simply titled mini sac draw string. Fashionphile stated it was from 2017. TIA!!


----------



## Roie55

elenkat27 said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Chloe from Fashionphile and it's not your typical Chloe. I've never seen it before, more of a one off I believe. They actually had two on the site ( I went with this one because it came with a box and dust bag and was cheaper). Would anyone be able to help me out with identifying this bag? It doesn't have a proper name, simply titled mini sac draw string. Fashionphile stated it was from 2017. TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038476
> View attachment 4038477



There is another like this one on Poshmark, but googling didnt help with details of a name. I wonder if its a 'See by Chloe' ? But either way its a really pretty Chloe and i love those chain and leather straps in the photos i found on poshmark. If you love it thats all that matters.


----------



## elenkat27

Roie55 said:


> There is another like this one on Poshmark, but googling didnt help with details of a name. I wonder if its a 'See by Chloe' ? But either way its a really pretty Chloe and i love those chain and leather straps in the photos i found on poshmark. If you love it thats all that matters.


When the bag arrived from Fashionphile it came with a note from Chloe saying "please enjoy your perfume and this exclusive leather pouch". So I figure it is something they did for a promotion and sent to some people. I'm so happy I snagged it. I'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## *angel*

Hi girls 
I have the Chloe Nile bag in Biscotti beige and somehow I am finding it very difficult to match a pair of nude ankle strap block heels (e.g Stuart Weitzman) to it.  Usually the sandals are more yellow toned and the biscotti beige handbag has a slight pink tone to it.  Can someone pls suggest me a pair of ankle strap sandals (brand, style & colour) that will go well this bag.
Hope someone can help me.
Thanks [emoji120]


----------



## Roie55

Oddity said:


> Wishing the Chloé forum was a bit more active.  I'm hoping to get some help on the leather care of the bag but the threads relating to it is mostly questions asked and not answered... Once I garner some experience I hope to contribute to the forum.
> View attachment 3838469


You dont need to treat Chloe bags - they are pretty amazing. Though i would consider it for a white bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Could anyone tell me if the small nile is the same/smaller/larger in size than the small/mini marcie? TIA.


----------



## highend

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Could anyone tell me if the small nile is the same/smaller/larger in size than the small/mini marcie? TIA.


Smaller


----------



## klemmiwinks

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Could anyone tell me if the small nile is the same/smaller/larger in size than the small/mini marcie? TIA.


They're about the same size, but the mini Marcie is wider.


----------



## Monaliceke

I am curious if the Nile bag is still a trendy IT bag or is it a classic style by now? I could be wrong, but I thought the style should be quite wearable for a long time (I hope). 
Does anyone know when was it first launched in the Chloé collection? 

I am considering getting one, but it is really hard to decide on the size as well. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## highend

luxemadam said:


> I am curious if the Nile bag is still a trendy IT bag or is it a classic style by now? I could be wrong, but I thought the style should be quite wearable for a long time (I hope).
> Does anyone know when was it first launched in the Chloé collection?
> 
> I am considering getting one, but it is really hard to decide on the size as well. Any advice? Thanks!


The small is not really workable as it doesn't fit many of the latest model phones.  The mini surprisingly does though.  Of course the medium will.

If possible, you should try all sizes in person to she which better fits your aesthetic.  I originally though I wanted the medium and wouldn't even consider the mini....but once trying them the mini was the best fit for me.


----------



## Monaliceke

highend said:


> The small is not really workable as it doesn't fit many of the latest model phones.  The mini surprisingly does though.  Of course the medium will.
> 
> If possible, you should try all sizes in person to she which better fits your aesthetic.  I originally though I wanted the medium and wouldn't even consider the mini....but once trying them the mini was the best fit for me.


Thanks for the advice. Is it possible to share some mod shots?


----------



## ceriseluster

Just got this lovely paraty. Time to bring her out!


----------



## muggles

I have a medium Red Chloe Marcie Hobo, hopefully arriving tomorrow! Chloe I’ve missed you! I don’t know why I ever strayed![emoji6]


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I have a medium Red Chloe Marcie Hobo, hopefully arriving tomorrow! Chloe I’ve missed you! I don’t know why I ever strayed![emoji6]



My new to me CHLOE Marcie


----------



## muggles

I haven’t noticed anyone being very chatty lately!
Are you all still loving your Chloe?


----------



## Darina Angelova

muggles said:


> I haven’t noticed anyone being very chatty lately!
> Are you all still loving your Chloe?


I do, I just ordered my first pair of Rylee boots I'm so thrilled!


----------



## YellowBuggie

muggles said:


> I haven’t noticed anyone being very chatty lately!
> Are you all still loving your Chloe?



I just added a preloved blush nude medium Marcie to my small collection and I'm in love with her!! We are are out having some pancakes for dinner right now LOL!


----------



## hpzapper

I need color name help. https://www.ebay.com/itm/223459824354 I knew all of them at one time.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Description says Bark, I think it must be it.


----------



## fettfleck

Does anybody here own the Chloe Sonnie Sneakers (low version) and can give me a review about its wearbility / comfort with use? I got a pair and totally love the shoe, but the upper rim heel is very very high and pushes into my heel/achilles tendon, which seems to be a garant for blisters...
I funnily cannot find any useful reviews only excepts for influencers saying that they are supercomfy without any more explanation. I am happy for every report!  TIA.


----------



## muggles

I just purchased a Chloe military paraty from luxtradesy on tradesy.
Thought I was purchasing from a US seller based in Houston, come to find out bag is being shipped from Beijing, China! Major red flag, was not told it was coming from China, it did not say anywhere on her listing it was coming from overseas. Tradesy states overseas sales final. How the heck would you know it was an overseas sale if it doesn’t state it in listing! 
Have to wait until noon to call Tradesy in California and find out how bad I got taken!


----------



## Kat10

Omg how horrible.  I'm so nervous buying from those sites. I try to stick w/ major department stores so u can always return


----------



## Kat10

Hope u were able to get ur bag!


----------



## muggles

Kat10 said:


> Hope u were able to get ur bag!



I got it, thank you! And it’s real and in great shape!


----------



## Kat10

muggles said:


> I got it, thank you! And it’s real and in great shape!


----------



## Kat10

What should my next Chloe be? Have the Faye in tan...backpack for summer? I'm not 20 so dont want to look ridiculous ... would love ur suggestions! ❤


----------



## Darina Angelova

Kat10 said:


> What should my next Chloe be? Have the Faye in tan...backpack for summer? I'm not 20 so dont want to look ridiculous ... would love ur suggestions! ❤


I would vote against a backpack for summer as it is a magnet for thieves... Especially in touristy places.


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone own the Marcie or anything in Navy Ink?


----------



## muggles

sinyard said:


> Does anyone own the Marcie or anything in Navy Ink?



I have a marcie long wallet in navy ink! I love the color!


----------



## sinyard

muggles said:


> I have a marcie long wallet in navy ink! I love the color!



Thank you!!


----------



## missholly1212

My real name is Avril, missholly1212 was my British giant rabbit sadly departed now.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello, is there any love for the Nile bracelet bag? I just got one in medium but can't find much talk of it here


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Can anyone help me out? Is the mini marcie (interior) the same size as the small tess (interior) or is one larger? TIA


----------



## muggles

Did anyone in this forum purchase a quilted Faye Backpack? do you like it? Will you post pics?
Thank you


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Deciding between these two for an everyday crossbody. Opinions please! Tess or new aby chain


----------



## Darina Angelova

I vote for the Tess. I'm so happy with mine. (A black large.) Show us what you got when it arrives!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I like too many of their bags! I want so many :O


----------



## Darina Angelova

LOL That's fine but if you can say which ones you have already we can help narrow it down


----------



## MooMooVT

I posted this as a separate thread but perhaps my question is better here? Does anyone have or have you seen IRL the new Navy Ink or Rain Forest colors? Thinking of a Medium Marcie Satchel and considering these two over the Tan (have a Small Faye Backpack in Tan). I'd love any pics or feedback if you've seen IRL. I searched this sub but didn't see any. TY


----------



## jukilove

Hi, I'm super new to Chloe bags (but always loved the clothes and sunglasses). I stumbled upon the Faye day bag when I was in search of a casual bag to add to my collection.
I have a question... *Do Chloe bags typically go on major discount? *By happenstance the day I discovered the Faye day, Saks had a sale on sale and I scored a mini for $775 CAD. The promo code was available from the Saks home page. Seems too good to be true but they have already confirmed shipping. Are Chloe bags prone to price fluctuations?
Picture: I literally took a picture of my screen because I couldn't believe my eyes. My privacy screen was up lol.


----------



## tickedoffchick

jukilove said:


> Hi, I'm super new to Chloe bags (but always loved the clothes and sunglasses). I stumbled upon the Faye day bag when I was in search of a casual bag to add to my collection.
> I have a question... *Do Chloe bags typically go on major discount? *By happenstance the day I discovered the Faye day, Saks had a sale on sale and I scored a mini for $775 CAD. The promo code was available from the Saks home page. Seems too good to be true but they have already confirmed shipping. Are Chloe bags prone to price fluctuations?
> Picture: I literally took a picture of my screen because I couldn't believe my eyes. My privacy screen was up lol.


Yes - Looks like a good deal, too! Chloe bags do go on sale, usually the seasonal colors but sometimes the classic colors.


----------



## Kat10

Where is the best place to buy discontinued Chloe's? Idk if I'm posting in the right area but thought u would know! Iso fate backpack tan. Thx!


----------



## Roie55

Kat10 said:


> Where is the best place to buy discontinued Chloe's? Idk if I'm posting in the right area but thought u would know! Iso fate backpack tan. Thx!


keep an eye out on:
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/chloe
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe (has a cloudy blue backpack)
https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/chloe.html/
https://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/chloe (has a few backpacks in various colours and a few tan)
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-au/shop/designers/chloe/bags


----------



## hlh0904

Forgive me if I make an error. My name is Heather, and I am a new member to TPF. I was wondering with all the "Bags of the early aughts" coming back would the Chloe Paddington be revisited?

I know there was a moment in 2019 where the Paddington was sort of brought back, but to me it looks like a different design completely. I have two. One in Black and one in cream and love them. The quality is amazing, and I don't mind the heavy lock.

Have other Chloe bags that I adore! The Paraty, and Marcie are wonderful. I am happy larger bags are coming back, because I like to carry all my crap in one bag.

Side note: TPFers are my heroes. I was a lurker for awhile and you guys are so knowledgeable!


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

Just noticed these on the online website- what's everyone's thoughts on them? I really love the small Kamilla tote, seems to come with a crossbody strap for easy wear.


----------



## MooMooVT

eastcoasturbanite said:


> Just noticed these on the online website- what's everyone's thoughts on them? I really love the small Kamilla tote, seems to come with a crossbody strap for easy wear.


I do like the blue version but not sure it's something I would buy. I just don't see it working in my collection/lifestyle


----------



## Monera

hlh0904 said:


> Forgive me if I make an error. My name is Heather, and I am a new member to TPF. I was wondering with all the "Bags of the early aughts" coming back would the Chloe Paddington be revisited?
> 
> I know there was a moment in 2019 where the Paddington was sort of brought back, but to me it looks like a different design completely. I have two. One in Black and one in cream and love them. The quality is amazing, and I don't mind the heavy lock.
> 
> Have other Chloe bags that I adore! The Paraty, and Marcie are wonderful. I am happy larger bags are coming back, because I like to carry all my crap in one bag.
> 
> Side note: TPFers are my heroes. I was a lurker for awhile and you guys are so knowledgeable!



I hope the Paddington makes a comeback! I've been reevaluating my collection lately and it still stands out as one of my favorites from that time, along with MJ Stam. No big branding on them but you can still instantly recognize them from a distance! The weight never bothered me either, if anything it means I will notice if I try to leave without my bag. 

I've been super impressed with how well the edge resin has held up too, it's the first thing to go on a lot of bags but mine is still nearly pristine. The studs on the other hand... I've lost 2 and am mildly paranoid about losing more, otherwise I might take my Paddy out more often.


----------



## Roie55

Monera said:


> I hope the Paddington makes a comeback! I've been reevaluating my collection lately and it still stands out as one of my favorites from that time, along with MJ Stam. No big branding on them but you can still instantly recognize them from a distance! The weight never bothered me either, if anything it means I will notice if I try to leave without my bag.
> 
> I've been super impressed with how well the edge resin has held up too, it's the first thing to go on a lot of bags but mine is still nearly pristine. The studs on the other hand... I've lost 2 and am mildly paranoid about losing more, otherwise I might take my Paddy out more often.


I lost a stud which a cobbler was able to replace for me. A leather surgeons type place should be able to help you


----------



## Monera

Roie55 said:


> I lost a stud which a cobbler was able to replace for me. A leather surgeons type place should be able to help you



Thanks, I'll try taking it in and see what they say. One of the missing studs is the type that has a little circle of leather along with it, hope they'll be able to match the color too but even getting it fixed w a plain stud would be better than nothing.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Would someone who has a medium/regular Paddington be able to help me out with a measurement? 

I bought one secondhand and had it authenticated here, but didn't realize it was missing the zipper pulls. Would you be able to share the approximate outer dimensions, inner dimensions, and hang length of the zipper pulls? I marked up what I mean in blue on the attached screenclip. 



Going to see if I can find a maker on Etsy who could modify a luggage tag or keychain product to have similar dimensions, even if it's not an exact match as far as leather and HW, but just the right size and general shape to still have something other than the metal loop to pull the zipper and do the locking function if I want. Thanks!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Would someone who has a medium/regular Paddington be able to help me out with a measurement?
> 
> I bought one secondhand and had it authenticated here, but didn't realize it was missing the zipper pulls. Would you be able to share the approximate outer dimensions, inner dimensions, and hang length of the zipper pulls? I marked up what I mean in blue on the attached screenclip.
> View attachment 5675115
> 
> 
> Going to see if I can find a maker on Etsy who could modify a luggage tag or keychain product to have similar dimensions, even if it's not an exact match as far as leather and HW, but just the right size and general shape to still have something other than the metal loop to pull the zipper and do the locking function if I want. Thanks!!


Maybe @Roie55 could help? Thanks!


----------



## Monera

poizenisxkandee said:


> Maybe @Roie55 could help? Thanks!


Rectangle: 37mm by 75mm
Inner Oval: 9mm by 45mm
Distance from oval to edge: 19mm on one end and 11mm on the other
The "string"-like attachment was a little harder to measure but total from the top of where it meets the key ring to where it meets the rectangle was 54mm. I'll try to attach a pic so you can see what I mean. The width of the "string" is 6mm. 
Each stitch of the thread is 4mm with less than 1mm in between stitches. Total leather thickness for 2 layers (measured on the side of the rectangle) is 3.5mm.


----------



## Monera

Green measurement is 54mm.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Monera said:


> Rectangle: 37mm by 75mm
> Inner Oval: 9mm by 45mm
> Distance from oval to edge: 19mm on one end and 11mm on the other
> The "string"-like attachment was a little harder to measure but total from the top of where it meets the key ring to where it meets the rectangle was 54mm. I'll try to attach a pic so you can see what I mean. The width of the "string" is 6mm.
> Each stitch of the thread is 4mm with less than 1mm in between stitches. Total leather thickness for 2 layers (measured on the side of the rectangle) is 3.5mm.


Thank you so much!! I appreciate the details, this should be more than enough to get what I need. Thanks again!


----------

